# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  [PQR] - Googlebee's [ThePerfectBear] Updated for MoP - Ultimate Bear Profile

## googlebee

*Cheers! Latest Update: 1-19-2014 

Version >>3.4-5.4<< is now Live! - Please be sure to +rep if you find this Profile helpful!

Added Range Checks to pertinent abilities.

Players should no longer cast melee abilities or AOE abilities when not in range of there current target. This should eliminate lockups. Post if they still persist!


All Functions working 100%.

If this is your first time using this profile, I would highly suggest reading all of the Change-log notes on this post, from at least Version 2.3 to Current.

There is a total of 11 Change-Logs since 5.4 has been released on 9-10-13.

This profile supports the talents: 
Dream of Cenarius and Heart of the Wild, along with Mighty Bash, Ursol's Vortex, and others.

**To Download: Click the Large Link Below. Follow the instructions on that page.

[ThePerfectBear] Version 3.4-5.4 - Updated for MoP Patch 5.4 - Ultimate Bear Profile

You can also Delete the Old 5.2 Rotations and Abilities from your profile folder in PQR if u do not want it Cluttered. (5.4 is the same and better)*

Please be sure to read the ! notes on each Rotation in this download upon loading them into PQR.

Do Not Have Faerie Swarm Talent or this Profile Will Not Work as is. You Can Edit the Spell Id under Ability Editor if you must have Faerie Swarm. It is primarily only viable for PVP as it does Not stack with Infected Wounds. Rare occasions can be used to Kite with it.

*For those that are new to Bear Tanking: 

SD>FR rotation should be used for most raid encounters 
(aside from any that primarily deal bleed or magic dmg)

FR>SD should be used when solo primarily, or for self healing and high spell damage encounters.*


*Change-log: Version 3.2-5.4* *(new additions marked with **)

**Added a new ability: *Misc Abilities*
This new ability is composed of numerous smaller abilities in an effort to consolidate, and increase speed of the profile. Added in IsMounted() checks to Auto Mark of the Wild as well.

**Added a new ability: *Auto Taunt***
This new ability checks for harmful auras on a select few boss encounters. Aside from a few old ones, the more important being the following:
1) Immerseus: PQR will now auto taunt when Immerseus' target has 1 application of Corrosive Blast, so long as the player (you) do not.
2)Sha of Pride: PQR will now auto taunt when Sha of Pride's target has 1 application of Wounded Pride, so long as the player (you) do not.

**Added a new ability: *Auto Ravage*
This new ability will now have PQR automatically cast Ravage, so long as:
1) Player has Prowl active and is in Cat Form and In combat. 
This is very useful for 2 tank fights, where one tank isn't needed on the pull. Excellent Burst!

**Cleaned up some additional code, optimized rotation priority, and removed some old abilities from this profile.

Change-log: Version 3.2-5.4* *(new additions marked with **)*
*
**Made some adjustments:

**1.) Cat:QuikBurst ability. I automated the use of Berserk and Heart of the Wild if IN Cat Form and the spells are available and off cool-down.
There *may* be the slight chance that HOTW does not trigger due to the speed (Yea i know i should have put in a throttle). I ran out of playtime (Had 2 minutes left when i logged) and don't have any desire to re-sub anytime soon. SO.... keep an eye on that if it does not trigger HOTW , you will need to manually.

**2.) Fixed Frenzied Regen T15+ ability as well as Frenzied Regen 100% ability. They will no longer cause any errors or hangups.

**3.) Fixed an issue with locking up on BEAR: Healing Touch (DOC) ability. This should no longer happen. 
(Knock on wood)

**4.) Fixed BEAR: RejuvRaid (HOTW) Ability. There should no longer be any conflicts at all. (Thanks to Firepong pointing out the obvious lol -- I had quotes on my spell id lol DERP!)

**5.) Added Checks for all DOC and HOTW Abilities. There should no longer be any conflicts.

**6.) Bear Auto Taunt does not work yet - do not use it! ( I will check into it when I have time )

**7.) Cleaned up some other code.
*
*Change-log: Version 3.1-5.4* *(new additions marked with **)*
*
**Revised the ability: Cat QuikBurst. This is now pre-loaded into both single target rotations.

When using Right Alt to switch into Cat form, with any talents, PQR will now automate an optimal rotation as a Guardian Druid in Cat form. 

This includes 100% up-time on Rake and 5CP Rips, with 5CP Ferocious Bites when Rip is present on target.**

Other Features:

1) Auto Switch back to Bear Form when the player becomes the Target's target.
2) Auto Switch back to Bear Form when Heart of the Wild Buff is under 2 seconds remaining.

Players will need to manually activate Heart of the Wild and Berserk due to situational purposes.

Change-log: Version 3.0-5.4* *(new additions marked with **)*
*
**Made changes to Maul, Savage Defense, and Frenzied Regen in the SD>FR Rotation.

1) Maul will now be used with the Threat Detail check and in conjunction with a timer for Savage Defense duration. It is about as fully automated as it can get. Manual Maul will not conflict with this ability.

EXAMPLE. If not tanking, PQR will use Maul 100% of the time to dump Rage, or so long as > 2 seconds remain on Savage Defense, Tooth and Claw Buff is active, and Rage is over 80% when tanking. 
(This has given a very noticeable increase in dps.)

2) Savage Defense will not be used when the player is not tanking. 

3) Frenzied Regen will still be used however if the player drops below 75% total health, when not tanking or tanking so long as there is > 2 seconds remaining on Savage Defense, or T15 2 Piece Buff is present on the player.
**
Change-log: Version 2.9-5.4* *(new additions marked with **)**
**
******Rejuv will now be cast in the following priority while in Bear Form, and Heart of the Wild Buff is active on player.
1) On Self
2) On group or raid so long as Rejuv Buff is not active on* *player(Self)**, or on any group or raid member, or player(Self) is not channeling a spell (I.e. Tranquility)*
*
Change-log: Version 2.8-5.4* *(new additions marked with **)**
**
****Added a new ability, Cat: QuikRip. This ability is loaded by default into both single target rotations. 
**Upon pressing Right Alt to shapeshift into Cat Form, QuikRip will apply Rake, 3 Mangles, and another Rake, followed by Rip. 
Once Rip has been applied, you will automatically shift back into Bear Form.
This can be used when not tanking for added DoT damage (Tank swap fights), or for added damage in PVP Environments.
If you prefer to use the old Cat: QuikBurst ability, you will need to, using the rotation editor in PQR, swap places with QuikRip.*
*
**Change-log: Version 2.7-5.4* *(new additions marked with **)**
**
****Thrash has been reworked in Single Target Rotations to re-apply less often, with a 100% uptime on Weakened Blows (10% Dmg Reduction). 
This in turn has significantly increased single target DPS output.*( It has such been re-labeled *Thrash ST* ) - *Thrash AOE* is used in the AOE Rotation now.

***Added in auto support for Maul, to be used on targets when Tooth and Claw Proc is available to the player, Rage is above 80%, and player life is above 75%. This will not conflict with manual Maul.*

***Added in combat checks for Tranquility and Stampeding Roar. Players should no longer see accidental triggers of these abilities when out of combat.*
*
Change-log: Version 2.6-5.4* *(new additions marked with **)**
**
****Left Alt will now toggle between SD>FR and FR>SD Rotations when pressed. These 2 rotations must be placed in the top 2 slots in PQR. Place Trash AOE in the 3rd slot for easy switching to AOE Mode. (I use Z as a hotkey for 3rd Slot)
(Click Example Image Below)

*
*
****Added in a *Pause* Ability to all rotations. This should stop attacks when the debuffs are present on Nazgrim (Defensive Stance) and on Thunderlord (Conductive Shield)**

****Fixed and issue with Cat/Bear Switcher and Cat QuikBurst abilities conflicting.


Change-log: Version 2.5-5.4* *(new additions marked with **)**
**
****Changed the Way Mark of the Wild Auto Buffs. It will now automatically Buff in a Party or Raid when a member of the party or raid is missing Mark of the Wild. This will not execute while in Combat.*
***Made some minor adjustments to Healing Touch ability. Players should see less overhealing.**
**
*
*Change-log: Version 2.4-5.4* *(new additions marked with **)**
**
**Changed the way Healing Touch is applied by adding in a Priority with Threat Detail.

Top Priority: The Druid will apply Healing Touch to himself, if he is the top threat on the current target or under 80% health.
Secondary Priority: The Druid will apply Healing Touch to any party or raid members that are below his health Percentage so long as he is NOT top of threat on current target.**

Change-log: Version 2.3-5.4* *(new additions marked with **)**
**
**Added full automated healing support when the player has chosen the Dream of Cenarius Talent. PQR will now automatically Heal the Druid when the Guardian Version Buff of DoC is present on the player, or it will heal anyone in your party or raid if they are below your health percentage. 

Dream of Cenarius is a passive talent, and is completely automated through use of this profile.


**Change-log: Version 2.3-5.2 (new additions marked with **)**

**Added full Symbiosis Support for all Spells granted to the Druid in Guardian Spec. 
(You can view the full druid granted spell abilities in the wow bots and maps section of ownedcore.)
Mouse Button 4 is the default keypress for all abilities. Some however, are automated with the option to use the keypress.

**Added Ability with Mouse Button 5 for Mighty Bash, or automated if you are the primary threat target.

**Added In Combat Checks for all abilities, with spellknown checks. Your Bear will no longer be auto attacking when enabled. Additionally, Bear Form Return will now only activate in combat, by request.

**Added a refined version of the T-15 2 pc Frenzied Regeneration ability to have an option if you do not have at least 2 pieces of Tier. You no longer need to switch out this ability.

**Added a CatBurst Ability if you are not tanking. This will automatically begin when in Cat Form.

**Added a Manual Shapeshifter. Simply Press Alt to shapeshift into cat, or bear form respectively.

**Added Ursol's Vortex. Left Control is the default keybind to activate this - Credits to taran32

**Cleaned up the code significantly.



Enjoy! - and Read the Notes!
*

*Change-log: Version 2.2 (new additions marked with **)**

**Added support for 3 Symbiosis Spells - Bone Shield, Frost Armor, and Lightning Shield. 
-Bone Shield can be applied by pressing left alt
-Frost Armor will automatically be cast if not present on the player.
-Lightning Shield will automatically be cast if not present on the player.
-Note: You will still need to manually acquire the gifted spell from your target. Cast Symbiosis on either a Death Knight, Mage, or Shaman to achieve this. I suggest using the addon *Symbiosis*.

**Added Auto Accept for LFR - LFD - BG's - When your que pops u will instantly accept. (Any of the 3 Rotations must be enabled)

**Removed old abilities that are no longer used.
**
Change-log: Version 2.1 (new additions marked with **)**

**Added Frenzied Regen Ability for T15 2 piece.
^ This should be used in the SD>FR Rotation and placed above Savage Defense in Priority, replacing the standard Frenzied Regen ability within that rotation.
*
*
Change-log: Version 2.0**

Removed old rotations, and have limited this latest release down to 3 total.
1) Trash AOE
2) FR>SD
3) SD>FR

The rotations themselves are much the same as the 1.5 versions, with a few tweaks.

Newest Additions to Version 2.0 are:

**Support for Tranquility - Simply press left shift to use tranquility when off cool-down.

**Support for Stampeding Roar - Simply press right shift to use Stampeding Roar when off cool-down.

**Support for Rebirth - Simply hover your mouse over the group or raid frame of a fallen player, and left click your mouse to use Rebirth.

**Support for Auto Buff Mark of the Wild - So long as *Enable combat to execute rotation* is not checked, PQR will auto cast MOTW if not present on the player. Exceptions to this are if mounted, or Swift Flight Form is present. We don't want u falling from the sky!

**Support for Bear Form Auto Return - After using any of the above abilities, you will automatically return to Bear Form. Exceptions to this are: If mounted, Swift Flight Form, Travel Form, Cat Form, or Aquatic Form are being used.

**Support for Auto Targeting - PQR will automatically select a HOSTILE target ONLY if one is not currently present.

**Support for Anti Root - Simply press the Bear Form Ability to instantly shape-shift out and back in to erase any movement restrictions.

**All Glyph requirements have been removed. 

**5.04-5.1 Boss Events have been added.

I am leaving the 1.5 version up below for those that prefer it.

*DOWNLOAD [ThePerfectBear] Version 2.0 HERE!
*The above Link is a uploaded copy and not updated any longer. For Manual updating within PQR, copy the following url and paste it into the *Download from URL* option under rotation editor within PQR. This will give you the most recent updates.**
*http://dl.dropbox.com/u/155806796/PQ...20Profiles.txt*



Change-log: Version 1.5 (new additions marked with **)

-**Updated to have Savage Defense automatically cast when player is over 59 Rage, and re-applied when the Buff drops from player. - Frenzied Regeneration acts as a *Rage Dump* now, and will be used if Rage is over 80 and Savage Defense is present on the player. Alternatively, you can Hold Right Control down to override Savage Defense with Frenzied Regeneration [ 1 Version Available - 10/25M SD>FR - Read the Notes for Each Rotation - Talents: Renewal and Heart of the Wild required! - Soul of the Forest is optional, but recommended for Improved Rage Regeneration]

-**Updated to have Frenzied Regeneration* *automatically cast when player is over 59 Rage, and re-applied when the Buff drops from player. - Savage Defense acts as a *Rage Dump* now, and will be used if Rage is over 80 and Frenzied Regeneration is present on the player. Alternatively, Maul Can be used as a Rage Dump by Holding Right Control.**[ 1 Version Available - 10/25M FR>SD - Read the Notes for Each Rotation - Glyph of Frenzied regeneration required! Talents: Cenarion Ward and Heart of the Wild required! -* *Soul of the Forest is optional, but recommended for Improved Rage Regeneration**]

-**Added 2 new Rotations:

-**Dungeon/LFR - This Rotation will be a balance fit for any 5 man or LFR, prioritizing Savage Defense > Frenzied Regeneration. Holding Right Control will prioritize Frenzied Regeneration instead of Savage Defense.* 
*Talents: Renewal and Heart of the Wild required! - Soul of the Forest is optional, but recommended for Improved Rage Regeneration]

**-**10/25M Gara'Jal - This Rotation will prioritize Savage Defense over Frenzied Regeneration. Frenzied Regeneration will be used automatically when Rage is in excess of 80. Holding Right Control down will prioritize Maul instead of Savage Defense. (To be used when NOT Tanking i.e. No Voodoo Debuff) for added DPS.*
*Talents: Renewal and Heart of the Wild required! - Soul of the Forest is optional, but recommended for Improved Rage Regeneration]
**
-**Updated the Trash AOE Rotation. Players should see a nice improvement in AOE DPS.

-**Updated all Rotations base abilities and priorities, to be used more effectively. Players should notice a decent DPS improvement.

-**Added Ability Support for Cenarion Ward - This ability is used exclusively in the FR>SD Rotation only. It will automatically keep Cenarion Ward up on the player if Below 95% health, and the Frenzied Regeneration Buff is Active.

-**Added Ability Support for Might of Ursoc - This ability is automatically used when the player is below 20% health only. This has been applied to all Rotations.

-**Added a Improved Enrage Ability - Enrage will now be used when off cool-down, and when player is below 80 Rage. This improves up-time on the spell and overall Rage generation.

-Updated to have Rejuvenation cast on player while in Bear Form, so long as the Heart of the Wild Talent is active. 
[ Heart of the Wild Talent Required! - Heart of the Wild will need to be activated manually ]

-Updated to use Renewal when at Low Health, and off cool-down. This ability is used in all Rotations EXCEPT FR>SD!
[ Renewal Talent Required! This can be edited to your desired Health Percentage. Set to 35% By Default. ]

-Updated to Use Healthstone at 30% Health. Item Count included, and will use when off cool-down so long as there is enough charges remaining.

-Updated to use Alchemist Rejuvenation Potions at 25% health. - Item count included.
You will need to be an Alchemist to utilize this ability. 
[**Added Ability support for Non-Alchemists with the Master Healing Potion (set to default in all rotations)]

There are 5 Total Rotations in this download. They are self-explanatory if you read the Notes.*

*Things to come:
Feral Integrated Support on the Fly. (For when you are NOT tanking!)
*

*Any questions, feel free to post, and as always + rep if you find this helpful!*

DOWNLOAD [ThePerfectBear] Version 1.5 HERE! <-- Old version

----------


## Ninjaderp

I like the name  :Big Grin:  Though Im Balance this expansion I'd better farm some OS-gear to try this out!

Edit: Damn! You've got some great features in there I can see! +rep!

----------


## TehVoyager

Googlebee i suggested this to Gabbz, but you might like it for your bear profile too.




> Gabbz, in regard to the Guardian Active mitigation thing, i think a toggle would work best. 
> The Three states for Active mitigation could be Savage Defense Prefered, Frenzied Regen prefered, Balanced mode
> 
> SD prefered: useful for fights like Galajal, Spirit Kings, and other Primary melee damage fights. 
> uses SD while you are the primary boss target, uses SD again whenever SD falls off as long as theres rage. after the 45 sec that you can guarenteed keep SD 100% up it will use it on CD.
> 
> FR Prefered: for fights like Stone Guard where unavoidable or magic damage is the primary damage source.
> Uses FR at x%, where X could be a calculation based on your HP% and your Vengance stack, so that you are maximizing your FR usage based upon your vengance! 
> 
> ...

----------


## Sovietbobcat

Testing Done, Sha H's and both LFR's done. 1 with FR, 1 w/No FR.

Nice not having to worry about Savage Defense. 

No issues with the 3 rotations.

----------


## googlebee

@ Sovietbobcat: Glad u liked it.

Will be working on revisions and improvements in the future. This is a limited version 1 release. Covering the basics of bear tanking.

@ Tehvoyager : Thanks for the suggestion! I also thought of doing this, but have come up with a simpler way to utilize priority with SD or FR. This will be one of the first improvements made to this profile.

Updates and changes to come:

Priority SD FR on the fly
Symbiosis Buff
Feng Encounter Special Events
Gara'Jal Smart Cooldown during Voodoo Special Events.
Elagon Smart Cooldown Special Events.
Will of the Emperor Gas Phase Special Events

----------


## TehVoyager

i've been doing world questing and farming. rotation works fine

but i can tell you, your Active mitigation solution will NOT work for Normal mode and Heroic mode raiding.

examples: Gala'jal: you dont want to waste rage on FR for this fight. SD only.

Stone guard: You dont want to waste rage on SD on this fight. FR only.

Look @ my suggestion a few posts up. implement that and this will truly be the "Perfect" rotation.

EDIT just saw u post above me. lol. we must have been typing simultaneously xD

----------


## googlebee

> i've been doing world questing and farming. rotation works fine
> 
> but i can tell you, your Active mitigation solution will NOT work for Normal mode and Heroic mode raiding.
> 
> examples: Gala'jal: you dont want to waste rage on FR for this fight. SD only.
> 
> Stone guard: You dont want to waste rage on SD on this fight. FR only.
> 
> Look @ my suggestion a few posts up. implement that and this will truly be the "Perfect" rotation.
> ...


LOl yea. I actually posted 15 min ago but got a interal error and had to retype.

Your suggestions are good ones, but I too have thought of this. I wanted to get this out in a limited release for the basics of Bear Tanking asap.

As noted above, I have a simpler idea that will again prioritize our top 2 defensive abilities. (FR and SD) rather than just a toggle for rotations, I will be using a keypress for FR use.

SD is primarily 90% Uptime on every boss less Stone Guard atm. This however can change in Heart Of Fear/Terrace

*Currently, The preferred rotation to use in normals and Hm's (Less Stone Guard) is the FR one. This grants SD uptime at around 80% in my logs, and when dropping below 45% health, grants u a healing buff that will aid your healers in getting u back up quickly.*

When I implement the changes to a keypress for FR keeping SD up otherwise, it will really optimize the players ability to have the FR Buff on them before a critical moment. (Example, Breath from Elagon)

*Using FR non glyphed,(NO FR ROTATION) really is only good for 5 mans, Solo and LFR.* Currently even with a boatload of Stamina, the healing versus the dodge, is not a fair trade off. 40% Healing done to you far surpasses that. Add in that if you have decent rage regeneration in gearing strategies, keeping FR buff on you about 20% of the time isn't difficult to do at all, while maintaining 80% up-time on SD.

----------


## snowhawk

Love this profile! very nice job.

----------


## e264kk

A very solid profile! +rep!!

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

I was JUST thinking about leveling my druid but I wanted to level through dungeons with a quick queue time (tank queue ftw!!) but I knew there was no good bear profiles, then I check the main PQR thread to catch up and there you are!! <3 Will give it a try later and let you know!!  :Smile:  Rep+

----------


## Lookin

Hi there!

Googlebee, Welcome back!

I used your profile(s) exclusively last patch. Your coding and general understanding of druid tanking are top-notch. When the new patch hit and yours stopped working I was hoping you'd be back.
Thanks alot for your efforts and good to see you again. If there's anything you need from a lowly but dedicated profile user. Please don't hesitate to ask. I look forward to your future releases.

----------


## expunge

Trying to level with this in dungeons and I'm losing aggro constantly  :Frown:  

Not sure what to remove.

----------


## firepong

> Trying to level with this in dungeons and I'm losing aggro constantly  
> 
> Not sure what to remove.


Profile not for leveling, obviously for 85+ C.c

----------


## googlebee

> Trying to level with this in dungeons and I'm losing aggro constantly  
> 
> Not sure what to remove.



Firepong is correct, in the profiles current state it will not work for leveling, basically due to you probably not even having any of the abilities yet per your characters level. 

I will add in some abilities for leveling brackets in the future if it is requested. Watching the World Series but can do that after easily enough.

----------


## expunge

> Firepong is correct, in the profiles current state it will not work for leveling, basically due to you probably not even having any of the abilities yet per your characters level. 
> 
> I will add in some abilities for leveling brackets in the future if it is requested. Watching the World Series but can do that after easily enough.



I realize it's for 90 only. I have been messing with it to get it working with 85+ but have had far too many adult beverages. Also watching the world series  :Smile:

----------


## googlebee

> I realize it's for 90 only. I have been messing with it to get it working with 85+ but have had far too many adult beverages. Also watching the world series


as a workaround, simply remove abilities that u do not have yet.

You should have all talents aside from *Heart of the Wild.* So remove *REJUV*<-- Remove that from the rotation
Remove *Alchemist Rejuv* from the rotation.
Make sure you have the talent *Renewal.

Remove the same from the AOE rotation as well.

Also - Be sure you have the appropriate Glyph for the rotation you are using. if you do not have the Frenzied Regeneration Glyph, then use the NO FR Rotation. If u do, then use the FR Rotation.
*
let me know if that works.

----------


## expunge

I've used both and it loses aggro a lot. It will just sit doing nothing for a few seconds. I will run a few more and see what's up. I am having to manually cast a lot of spells. I've removed all of those.

https://i.imgur.com/hUuHd.gif

I have the FR glyph in and it's not casting from what I can see. Believe me, I'm in no way complaining  :Smile:  Script still works for some spells and I can just hit the ones that it isn't. Hitting cd's my self, etc/

----------


## googlebee

dunno what to say . Removing the abilities you do not have should fix the issue. I do not have a 85 druid to test it on, as I am 90.

----------


## expunge

No big deal. Not complaining, already rep'd you, I love your profiles  :Wink:  I'll get it figured out. Should maul be in there any where?

----------


## googlebee

Maul is pretty much useless anymore. its a Rage Dump, as are Savage Defense and Frenzied Regen which are much more important and keeping them both up is nearly impossible as is.

----------


## eggman689

Profile flat does not work for me. It uses the defensive skillls but that's about it. Other then that it just auto attacks with a thrown in yellow damage every now and then. Ton of wasted GCDs.

----------


## DymondKing

^ Same as above. For whatever reason both the with and without FR rotations (correctly glyphed) do not use any ability besides FF, Mangle, and Savage Defense consistently. I put the Alch Pot to the bottom of the priority to see if it was the cause to no avail.

----------


## snowhawk

Faerie swarm was causing the profile to hang on faerie fire for me since it removes the spell, but since removing that talent and sticking with normal faerie fire, all is working here now. Turn on basic debugging in PQR and see where it is hanging.

----------


## expunge

> Faerie swarm was causing the profile to hang on faerie fire for me since it removes the spell, but since removing that talent and sticking with normal faerie fire, all is working here now. Turn on basic debugging in PQR and see where it is hanging.


That fixed it for me as well. Thanks! Switched over the ID from Fire to Swarm, working perfectly. Thanks!

----------


## DymondKing

> That fixed it for me as well. Thanks! Switched over the ID from Fire to Swarm, working perfectly. Thanks!


Same here, thanks abunch :3

----------


## googlebee

Thanks for letting me know. I Didn't even think to warn for that as Faerie Swarm is really only a pvp talent.

If you wish to keep Faerie Swarm you can simply edit Faerie Fire Ability with the Ability Editor, and replace Faerie Fire ID with the Faerie Swarm Spell Id in there. 

ID # is : 102355

----------


## googlebee

> Profile flat does not work for me. It uses the defensive skillls but that's about it. Other then that it just auto attacks with a thrown in yellow damage every now and then. Ton of wasted GCDs.


Have you checked the above mentioned issues?

if you have faerie Swarm, you can change the talent or you can edit the spell id in the ability using the ability editor.

Make sure you have Renewal talent.

Make sure you have Frenzied Regeneration Glyphed if you are using the FR Rotation.

----------


## TehVoyager

> Trying to level with this in dungeons and I'm losing aggro constantly  
> 
> Not sure what to remove.


Additionally, Bears are TERRIBLE before about 60 or something. IMO lvl to 60 or 80 as Feral, Balance or Resto.

----------


## expunge

> Additionally, Bears are TERRIBLE before about 60 or something. IMO lvl to 60 or 80 as Feral, Balance or Resto.


Agreed. However, I was level 86.

----------


## googlebee

198 downloads and 17 whole rep so far. lol ....and people wonder why there's not as many profiles as there used to be~

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yeah thats really weak, give rep to the dev of the profile you use is the least thing you can do. Hell, I gave rep and I have yet to try it since I havent collected enough OS-gear for it.

----------


## TehVoyager

i've repped you i believe. and i'd give more for this update you were talking with me about on page one.

----------


## googlebee

I have gotten much done since the first push Teh. I need to refine this keypress, but the next version is alrready about 2k higher dps, with better uptime on either fr or sd. - added in some other support for new talents as well.

----------


## Vettic

Googlebee +Rep this profile works great!!! Keep up the good work please

----------


## expunge

> I have gotten much done since the first push Teh. I need to refine this keypress, but the next version is alrready about 2k higher dps, with better uptime on either fr or sd. - added in some other support for new talents as well.


I hit you up with rep before I even downloaded it. Love your profiles. Can't wait to try out the new one. I noticed SD was always up. My healers are bored most of the time.

----------


## blinkster18247

It tells me the link is invalid now?  :Frown:

----------


## firepong

> 198 downloads and 17 whole rep so far. lol ....and people wonder why there's not as many profiles as there used to be~


If you think that's bad on rep, try over 2k downloads and look at my rep right now :O Pretty funny as I track all my downloads on google code. Between the 3 different files I had uploaded through Cataclysm and now, I had quite a bit of downloads and it's shown a lot of the people are using the built-in PQRotation update function, so the number's can't be far off lol.

Anyways, I might be trying out this profile if I decide to go tank. Bear tanks pull epic DPS and a lot of damn threat. I have yet to find a druid tank that couldn't keep agro.

----------


## googlebee

Version 1.5 is now live. Link has been updated. Sorry for Downtime as I was finalizing changes.

----------


## magenpriest

> Version 1.5 is now live. Link has been updated. Sorry for Downtime as I was finalizing changes.


+rep. googlebee, can u give me your talent tree and glyph for guardian bear? Thanks!

----------


## googlebee

> +rep. googlebee, can u give me your talent tree and glyph for guardian bear? Thanks!


Contingent on the rotation you use, there are only 2 talents you will need to swap atm. You will be using either Cenarion Ward, or Renewal. Cenarion Ward is used exclusively in the FR>SD Rotation only. Also it is up to you, but I use Soul of the Forest instead of Incarnation. Incarnation while its a nice mild dps boost, and rage boost, its only 30 sec every 3 min, while Soul of the Forest generates more rage for more mitigation passively. it really depends on what your doing.

Talent Wise: Feline Swiftness (Prefer 15% movement over charge) I use Wild Charge for a couple bosses) - Cenarion Ward (Or Renewal - depending which rotation) - Mass Entanglement (Good for add control) - Soul of the Forest - Mighty Bash - and either Heart of the Wild or Natures Vigil (Still working on the Natures Vigil code for [TPB])

Glyph wise - I use Glyph of Frenzied Regen - Faerie Fire - and Might of Ursoc -

----------


## magenpriest

> Contingent on the rotation you use, there are only 2 talents you will need to swap atm. You will be using either Cenarion Ward, or Renewal. Cenarion Ward is used exclusively in the FR>SD Rotation only. Also it is up to you, but I use Soul of the Forest instead of Incarnation. Incarnation while its a nice mild dps boost, and rage boost, its only 30 sec every 3 min, while Soul of the Forest generates more rage for more mitigation passively. it really depends on what your doing.
> 
> Talent Wise: Feline Swiftness (Prefer 15% movement over charge) I use Wild Charge for a couple bosses) - Cenarion Ward (Or Renewal - depending which rotation) - Mass Entanglement (Good for add control) - Soul of the Forest - Mighty Bash - and either Heart of the Wild or Natures Vigil (Still working on the Natures Vigil code for [TPB])
> 
> Glyph wise - I use Glyph of Frenzied Regen - Faerie Fire - and Might of Ursoc -


Ty for your suggestion!

----------


## firepong

> Contingent on the rotation you use, there are only 2 talents you will need to swap atm. You will be using either Cenarion Ward, or Renewal. Cenarion Ward is used exclusively in the FR>SD Rotation only. Also it is up to you, but I use Soul of the Forest instead of Incarnation. Incarnation while its a nice mild dps boost, and rage boost, its only 30 sec every 3 min, while Soul of the Forest generates more rage for more mitigation passively. it really depends on what your doing.
> 
> Talent Wise: Feline Swiftness (Prefer 15% movement over charge) I use Wild Charge for a couple bosses) - Cenarion Ward (Or Renewal - depending which rotation) - Mass Entanglement (Good for add control) - Soul of the Forest - Mighty Bash - and either Heart of the Wild or Natures Vigil (Still working on the Natures Vigil code for [TPB])
> 
> Glyph wise - I use Glyph of Frenzied Regen - Faerie Fire - and Might of Ursoc -


For Natures Vigil, I would put it as a push button and leave it up to the player on when to use it. That way, it gives them a little flexibility and if they know a lot of raid Damage is going out (Like the 2nd boss in MSV) they can pop it then to help the healers out a little bit. As for Heart of the Wild, it really isn't worth much except for the added agility as while in tank form, unless your just wanting to pop a Tranquility or some Healing Touch's, it's pretty useless for using it as DPS. The tranquility and Healing Touch's then are only really worth it when you know your going to have a good 15 or so seconds of downtime while the other tank has the agro.

----------


## googlebee

> For Natures Vigil, I would put it as a push button and leave it up to the player on when to use it. That way, it gives them a little flexibility and if they know a lot of raid Damage is going out (Like the 2nd boss in MSV) they can pop it then to help the healers out a little bit. As for Heart of the Wild, it really isn't worth much except for the added agility as while in tank form, unless your just wanting to pop a Tranquility or some Healing Touch's, it's pretty useless for using it as DPS. The tranquility and Healing Touch's then are only really worth it when you know your going to have a good 15 or so seconds of downtime while the other tank has the agro.


I somewhat agree with you on Heart of the Wild, but.

The ability to keep Rejuvenation on yourself for 45 seconds when healers are low Mana is actually quite a bit. with Frenzied Regen Buff u get 40% additional healing from Rejuvenation, add In Cenarion Ward and its pretty significant. I have around 14k Agility and 20k Stamina in Bear Form, without HotW - 6% of that is a size-able increase. It gives 6% to Int Stam and Agility. not just agility.

As for how often I use it, its seldom now, but lets be honest. A lot of people using this profile are probably just starting there bear at 90. They will need the 6% agility and Stamina passives until they have better gear.

As for Natures Vigil, it will be a keypress (Which honestly is no different now if you just macro it and keybind in game) 
- I'm just working out uses for it on Emperor and Gara'jal. 
- Emperor on Gas Phases when player has Titan Cloud. 
- Garajal when Voodoo doll is on player, and target is > 60%, then again when target is at <19% for needed healing during burn phase. Its pretty easy to time for both of those situations. 


But yes, in most cases Natures Vigil wins out over HotW.

----------


## calinzier

MIND BLOWN O_O! plus rep!

----------


## gnitor

> I somewhat agree with you on Heart of the Wild, but.
> 
> The ability to keep Rejuvenation on yourself for 45 seconds when healers are low Mana is actually quite a bit. with Frenzied Regen Buff u get 40% additional healing from Rejuvenation, add In Cenarion Ward and its pretty significant. I have around 14k Agility and 20k Stamina in Bear Form, without HotW - 6% of that is a size-able increase. It gives 6% to Int Stam and Agility. not just agility.
> 
> As for how often I use it, its seldom now, but lets be honest. A lot of people using this profile are probably just starting there bear at 90. They will need the 6% agility and Stamina passives until they have better gear.
> 
> As for Natures Vigil, it will be a keypress (Which honestly is no different now if you just macro it and keybind in game) 
> - I'm just working out uses for it on Emperor and Gara'jal. 
> - Emperor on Gas Phases when player has Titan Cloud. 
> ...


Hi, I haven't had the chance yet to try your profile but will surely do. I am actually quite new in the PQR world (and OwnedCore even though this account has been created a while ago) and wanted to try out and build my own profile to better understand how things work first before testing it in Heroics or Raids.

However on your comparison NV/HotW, I'd say that on Gara'jal you should keep HotW. You can DPS a lot and I think better help the raid overall with spamming Wrath during a burst phase. Anyway I'll closely check and understand how you built your profile and probably bother you a little bit on a few things.

Thanks for your work anyway and I'll rep you as soon as I can!  :Wink:

----------


## googlebee

for using Wrath while HOTW is active ( U will need to manually activate HotW)

make an ability called Wrath - HOTW or whatever, using the ability editor.

Paste this into the large space on the right.



```
if UnitBuffID("player",108293)then 
CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(5176)))
return true
end
```

Hit Save.

place it at the top of the rotation in the rotation editor.

you will need to manually shapeshift back into Bear form after the HotW buff expires. I can code it to do this automatically, but you will have issues if you need to Bress someone as it will consistently put u back into bear form.

I have tested the dmg differences between NV and Wrath though, and after you do , u may see that the overall dmg done is negligible (Wrath coming in about 800 dps higher). The healing NV provides to yourself and others during Gara'jal is much better utilized when you have Voodoo.

Before October 16th however, Wrath was kingpin, merely due to the fact HoTW provided 500% spell-power increase. it has since been nerfed to 320%.

- Anyway, there it is if you think its better  :Smile: 


Edit* After further testing on Elagon, HOTW is still better, but only if u reforge to haste, use haste trinkets (Trash drop and Shadopan trinkets are best) 
Ended up with 160'ish k On Elagon doing this.

----------


## gnitor

Thanks! I'll definitely run some tests as indeed Wrath might now be closer to NV in terms of dps after the nerf, I haven't checked that.

[Edit] As a side note, I'm sorry it's a little bit off topic and might be better posted in the general PQR thread, but why use CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(5176))) instead of directly CastSpellById(5176)? I saw that in your profile and in others as well.

----------


## googlebee

> Thanks! I'll definitely run some tests as indeed Wrath might now be closer to NV in terms of dps after the nerf, I haven't checked that.
> 
> [Edit] As a side note, I'm sorry it's a little bit off topic and might be better posted in the general PQR thread, but why use CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(5176))) instead of directly CastSpellById(5176)? I saw that in your profile and in others as well.


You will probably get a more definitive answer in the PQR forums.  :Smile: 

and Wrath as Bear is nearly on par damage wise with Natures Vigil. Wrath does not however, have any healing benefit to it, which makes NV the clear choice.

Now as Cat, that's a different story say, on Elagon. U can straight Rape Elagon (And use it twice) with Wrath and HOTW.

----------


## expunge

> Thanks! I'll definitely run some tests as indeed Wrath might now be closer to NV in terms of dps after the nerf, I haven't checked that.
> 
> [Edit] As a side note, I'm sorry it's a little bit off topic and might be better posted in the general PQR thread, but why use CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(5176))) instead of directly CastSpellById(5176)? I saw that in your profile and in others as well.


People have been having issues with scripts locking up if they used it the way you mentioned. The "CastSpellByName" way make it so it doesn't do that.

----------


## gnitor

Thanks! I just saw a post on PQR's main thread indeed. Didn't see yours before.

----------


## shawn619

Possible to add a very basic leveling profile for lazy people ? :P

----------


## googlebee

from what level - bears are kinda..eh until 40 something, and do not come into there own until around 60.

----------


## shawn619

From when they get swipe (useless until then)

----------


## wtfnix

Repped for an awesome release and haven't used it yet, because I recall the OLD ones you done in CATA were great, and never had to modify anything you've made. Thanks again GB  :Smile:

----------


## UnrealEck

Nice profile. Any chance of adding code so that it uses Engineering tinkers on gloves and on-use trinkets?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Nice profile. Any chance of adding code so that it uses Engineering tinkers on gloves and on-use trinkets?


Thats easy to add yourself, just find an ability you want it to be used with in the ability editor. Then go add /use 10 (gloves) and /use 13 /use 14 (trinkets) whichever you want to be used.

----------


## googlebee

as Ninja said. 

Open Ability editor

Select *Enrage (on Cd)*

Now look to the bottom left.

Under *Actions* copy/paste in this

/startattack | /use 10 | /use 13 | /use 14

Hit save

----------


## enclezer

update pls.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> update pls.


update with what? you have to be the definition of "lazy leecher".

----------


## googlebee

> update pls.


The profile works fine. What exactly needs updating?

----------


## ozmodiar

Any thoughts on including Maul in the non-trash rotations for Tooth and Claw - Spell - World of Warcraft ?

----------


## googlebee

> Any thoughts on including Maul in the non-trash rotations for Tooth and Claw - Spell - World of Warcraft ?


U can simply swap the Keypress Abilities out. And use the one with Maul.

----------


## OnionsTich

great profiles! the best!

----------


## mosberg

Im kind of new to this whole botting thing and would like to try this out. Im currently using lazybot and wondering do i need anything else to run this. I see it say PQR...is that another whole bot or something?

Edit: NVM...did a little digging and figured it out.

----------


## Apocalypse59

These are some of the best profiles I've ever seen. Really meticulously crafted.
Excellent work, they have really increased my enjoyment of tanking ten fold.
Thanks a ton.

----------


## googlebee

glad you like it  :Smile:

----------


## KuRIoS

thank you for free profiles to the OwnedCore community and helping other PQR writers- enjoy your 15 rep and 500 corecoins

----------


## googlebee

wow cool - thanks Kur!

  :Smile:

----------


## imdasandman

> thank you for free profiles to the OwnedCore community and helping other PQR writers- enjoy your 15 rep and 500 corecoins


That was really nice of ya kur thumbs up man

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## TehVoyager

Kurios is a pretty good guy, as proven yet again in on this page

i wish gaving kur rep actuailly did somehting lol

----------


## googlebee

working on some revisions for 5.2

New release coming in the next couple weeks.

-GB

----------


## cukiemunster

> working on some revisions for 5.2
> 
> New release coming in the next couple weeks.
> 
> -GB


Can't wait! Wish I could +rep lol

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## szilcsi

thx for the profile! its really great!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Just wanna say this is an awesome profile, and my rep for you is on cd so Im gonna have to spread it some more before next dose. 

Cheers Googlebee ^^

----------


## lechris29

loyal customers A++ :Embarrassment:

----------


## KryoKid

> These are some of the best profiles I've ever seen. Really meticulously crafted.
> Excellent work, they have really increased my enjoyment of tanking ten fold.
> Thanks a ton.


I agree with this dude!

----------


## googlebee

Should have the new release up by the weekend, if not earlier. Until then this version should work fine with 5.2. If there are any issues, please post them.

thanks

-GB

----------


## T0mm

Loving the profile! Loads of love!

----------


## Taran32

Hey Google, LOVING this profile. I just had one question. Does it already come with an Anti-root code? Or is that something you could potentially incorporate? As far as I can tell, I can use this in BGs as long as something like that exists. Would really make for a nice trio of Druid "PvP" profiles considering Paintball and Cokx have Feral and Boomkin covered.

----------


## googlebee

> Hey Google, LOVING this profile. I just had one question. Does it already come with an Anti-root code? Or is that something you could potentially incorporate? As far as I can tell, I can use this in BGs as long as something like that exists. Would really make for a nice trio of Druid "PvP" profiles considering Paintball and Cokx have Feral and Boomkin covered.


would be pretty simple to implement, I will add that to the list of my newest version. (I know i promised it a while ago, Rl has been ultra busy )

I will try and make some time to finish it up this week.

-GB

----------


## Taran32

> would be pretty simple to implement, I will add that to the list of my newest version. (I know i promised it a while ago, Rl has been ultra busy )
> 
> I will try and make some time to finish it up this week.
> 
> -GB


Sounds great! I figured I could just copy and paste something from Cokx/s Feral or Failroad's, but I wasn't entirely sure. Good to know you're on it  :Smile: .

Also, wondering if you could maybe whip something up for me. Currently in need of a simple code to switch to from cat to bear at 30% HP, Frenzied Regen spam (xtra Rage) back to a safer percentage above 30%, and then switch back to Cat.

----------


## googlebee

Version 2.0 is pushed, ...was a little rushed as many have been asking about it/ time has been limited.

some nice additions though.

Enjoy~

-GB

as for a switcher code:

I will be using this relatively soon when i add in feral abilities to my bear profile down the road.



```

local ssForm = GetShapeshiftFormID("Player")--Form 1 = Cat Form--Form 5 = Bear Formif not rightkeydown then rightkeydown = 0 endif IsRightAltKeyDown() and GetTime() - rightkeydown > 1.5 and ssForm ~= 1 then    CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(768)))endif IsRightAltKeyDown() and GetTime() - rightkeydown > 1.5 and ssForm ~= 5 then    CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(5487)))end 



```

Open the profile you wish to edit.

Open Ability editor.

Paste above code in the large white area on the right (Less the php)

Name it Shapeshifter or whatever

Be sure to use *Target Player* in the lower left area (It is set to just *Target* by default.

click save.


-GB

----------


## Taran32

> Version 2.0 is pushed, ...was a little rushed as many have been asking about it/ time has been limited.
> 
> some nice additions though.
> 
> Enjoy~
> 
> -GB
> 
> as for a switcher code:
> ...


Is there any way you could post one that automatically switches to Bear at say 30% HP? I just need it to hard switch if I'm low, and then switch back to Cat if I get healed back up beyond that 30% marker. I'm already maxed out on Keybinds :/.

----------


## googlebee

Forgot to add this in to my latest push - 

copy the contents of this into the ability editor, name it Frenzied Regen T15 2PC or whatever.



```

local myhealth = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")if UnitPower("player") > 59 and myhealth < 45  and UnitBuffID("player", "138217") CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(22842))) return true end 



```

You will want to use this in the SD>FR rotation, and place it above SD in priority.

It will cast Frenzied Regen if the Buff is present from 2 pc T15, and when under 45% health and over 59 rage only.

-GB

----------


## googlebee

> Is there any way you could post one that automatically switches to Bear at say 30% HP? I just need it to hard switch if I'm low, and then switch back to Cat if I get healed back up beyond that 30% marker. I'm already maxed out on Keybinds :/.



**Edited - tested and working fine.



```

local myhealth = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")--if Mounted or Swift Flight Form is active do nothingif IsMounted() or UnitBuffID("Player",40120) thenreturn falseendif myhealth > 49 and GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 3 and UnitChannelInfo("player") == nil thenCastShapeshiftForm(3)return trueelseif myhealth < 35 and GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 1 and UnitChannelInfo("player") == nil thenCastShapeshiftForm(1)return trueend 



```

it would need to be at the top of rotation. U can adjust the health to whatever u want.

Add in my Might of Ursoc code for some added flare. I have mine set to trigger at under 30% health, again can be edited to your liking.



```

local myhealth = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")if myhealth < 30    and ( select(2, GetSpellCooldown(106922)) == 0 ) then   CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(106922),nil)   return trueend 



```

-GB

----------


## Taran32

> **Edited - tested and working fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> local myhealth = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")--if Mounted or Swift Flight Form is active do nothingif IsMounted() or UnitBuffID("Player",40120) thenreturn falseendif myhealth > 49 and GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 3 and UnitChannelInfo("player") == nil thenCastShapeshiftForm(3)return trueelseif myhealth < 35 and GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 1 and UnitChannelInfo("player") == nil thenCastShapeshiftForm(1)return trueend 
> 
> 
> ...


VERY much appreciated, Google! Thanks again and +rep!

----------


## googlebee

you're welcome  :Smile: 



-GB

----------


## boxo

Hey Googlebee, awesome profile. I just had two questions

first, what glyphs do you use? I don't see a whole lot of good guardian glyphs (might of ursoc for larger cd maybe). I know that many are situational, i guess, but can't see a lot of use with most of them.

second: is there a hard and fast list you use for sd vs fr? I'm a little lost past vaults, where it seemed like everything was sd except stone guard

----------


## googlebee

> Hey Googlebee, awesome profile. I just had two questions
> 
> first, what glyphs do you use? I don't see a whole lot of good guardian glyphs (might of ursoc for larger cd maybe). I know that many are situational, i guess, but can't see a lot of use with most of them.
> 
> second: is there a hard and fast list you use for sd vs fr? I'm a little lost past vaults, where it seemed like everything was sd except stone guard


Glyph of Rebirth, Glyph of Fae Silence, Glyph of Survival Instincts, and Glyph of Might of Ursoc are all viable and situational. 

For Minors, Glyph of Grace is about the only important one imo.

-GB

----------


## Taran32

> **Edited - tested and working fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> local myhealth = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")--if Mounted or Swift Flight Form is active do nothingif IsMounted() or UnitBuffID("Player",40120) thenreturn falseendif myhealth > 49 and GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 3 and UnitChannelInfo("player") == nil thenCastShapeshiftForm(3)return trueelseif myhealth < 35 and GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 1 and UnitChannelInfo("player") == nil thenCastShapeshiftForm(1)return trueend 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Google, I had forgotten about this, but is there any way you can add (or show me where to add it in your reply) a clause in the Cat/Bear code that doesn't shift me out of Travel Form to one of the two? It's working amazingly at the moment, but I stupidly forgot to request a part of the code that wouldn't shift me out of Travel despite the health checks on Cat and Bear. If you can show me where to add that, I'd greatly appreciate it. 

I assume it should be in the "--if Mounted or Swift Flight Form is active do nothing" part of the code, but I don't know how to code "but also not in Travel form" into it. I'm thinking it's the simple answer but I wanted to be sure  :Smile: . 

Thanks!

----------


## googlebee

> Hey Google, I had forgotten about this, but is there any way you can add (or show me where to add it in your reply) a clause in the Cat/Bear code that doesn't shift me out of Travel Form to one of the two? It's working amazingly at the moment, but I stupidly forgot to request a part of the code that wouldn't shift me out of Travel despite the health checks on Cat and Bear. If you can show me where to add that, I'd greatly appreciate it. 
> 
> I assume it should be in the "--if Mounted or Swift Flight Form is active do nothing" part of the code, but I don't know how to code "but also not in Travel form" into it. I'm thinking it's the simple answer but I wanted to be sure . 
> 
> Thanks!




```

local myhealth = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")--if Mounted or Swift Flight Form or Travel Form is active do nothingif IsMounted() or UnitBuffID("Player",40120) or UnitBuffID("Player",783) thenreturn falseendif myhealth > 49 and GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 3 and UnitChannelInfo("player") == nil thenCastShapeshiftForm(3)return trueelseif myhealth < 35 and GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 1 and UnitChannelInfo("player") == nil thenCastShapeshiftForm(1)return trueend 



```

Fixt

-GB

----------


## Taran32

> ```
> 
> local myhealth = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")--if Mounted or Swift Flight Form or Travel Form is active do nothingif IsMounted() or UnitBuffID("Player",40120) or UnitBuffID("Player",783) thenreturn falseendif myhealth > 49 and GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 3 and UnitChannelInfo("player") == nil thenCastShapeshiftForm(3)return trueelseif myhealth < 35 and GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 1 and UnitChannelInfo("player") == nil thenCastShapeshiftForm(1)return trueend 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Fixt
> ...


Thanks a ton!

----------


## LiquidAtoR

Asking this for my own information.
Version 2.0 and 2.1 are 2 completely different setups?

Asking this, because a few functions mentioned in your OP, are not present or working in 2.1 (at least not for me).
To mention a few:
Auto Shapeshift into bear when not mounted, flying etc doesn't seem to work in 2.1
There are 4 rotations selectable in 2.1 (mentioning in the 2.0 desription there's only 3 rotations).
Auto Buff MotW and auto targetting not working.

Just asking all this so either I got something wrong downloaded (trough the linked tekst file), or I'm doing something wrong, or I got the wrong files.

*Edit:* Just checked the textfile download link that you link in the OP: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/155806796/PQ...20Profiles.txt
This downloads the 1.5 profile, and not the 2.1 hence the 4 rotations to be selected.
Do you have any other link to download 2.1?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Googlebee, how would you recommend to use the profile on Tortos? I've been using SD while tanking him due to Snapping Bite.
My job is to tank the boss when our DK tanks the bats, and he taunts me off when they are dead and I taunt him off when bats come. 

We havent killed Tortos yet due to people dying to avoidable stuff, but SD seems to be most viable since its only physical damage going out. 
One other thing; I symbiose the DK-tank for Bone Shield. Is there any code I could use to make the profile apply it on me as soon as I taunt/get aggro?

Thanks once again for the best Guardian-profile out there!

----------


## googlebee

> Asking this for my own information.
> Version 2.0 and 2.1 are 2 completely different setups?
> 
> Asking this, because a few functions mentioned in your OP, are not present or working in 2.1 (at least not for me).
> To mention a few:
> Auto Shapeshift into bear when not mounted, flying etc doesn't seem to work in 2.1
> There are 4 rotations selectable in 2.1 (mentioning in the 2.0 desription there's only 3 rotations).
> Auto Buff MotW and auto targetting not working.
> 
> ...





> Googlebee, how would you recommend to use the profile on Tortos? I've been using SD while tanking him due to Snapping Bite.
> My job is to tank the boss when our DK tanks the bats, and he taunts me off when they are dead and I taunt him off when bats come. 
> 
> We havent killed Tortos yet due to people dying to avoidable stuff, but SD seems to be most viable since its only physical damage going out. 
> One other thing; I symbiose the DK-tank for Bone Shield. Is there any code I could use to make the profile apply it on me as soon as I taunt/get aggro?
> 
> Thanks once again for the best Guardian-profile out there!


@liquid - Not sure why 2.1 one wasn't put in Dropbox correctly, It Should be now - let me know if it isn't.

@Ninja - The SD>FR would be the best choice yes. U can alternate in other abilities in the rotation for a keypress, like Maul for Tooth and Claw use if necessary on snapping bite. (If its not already in there) IN the updatewd Dropbox Link SD>FR now has Maul as the keypress override as default. (RCtrl) - If you have 2PC T15 swap in the 2pc t15 frenzied regen ability in place of the Xtra Rage one in the SD>FR rotation as well.

As for symbiosis ill look into it, its a very touchy thing to get to work in my experience, and been a very long work in progress for me. I did manage to get Wolves to fire off automatically for feral, so ill see what I can do for some tank options on symbiosis in the coming week. Lightning Shield is also decent for added dmg.

-GB

----------


## Ninjaderp

I will update to 2.1 and take those advices into consideration, we downed Tortos tonight anyhow. I managed Bone Shield myself (spamclicked it just before a Snapping Bite).
Really happy you maintain this project since I for some reason went from core-healer to core-tank in our raidgroup! Time to start browsing Theincbear again I guess ^^

----------


## Drinksbeer

> I will update to 2.1 and take those advices into consideration, we downed Tortos tonight anyhow. I managed Bone Shield myself (spamclicked it just before a Snapping Bite).
> Really happy you maintain this project since I for some reason went from core-healer to core-tank in our raidgroup! Time to start browsing Theincbear again I guess ^^


One of the best druid sites around!

Also, ditto on the profile, I have had great experiences with the tanking portion!

----------


## LiquidAtoR

> @liquid - Not sure why 2.1 one wasn't put in Dropbox correctly, It Should be now - let me know if it isn't.
> 
> -GB


All good now, at least it says it's 2.1 ^^
Cheers, Liquid.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Changed from 1.5profile to 2.1 and going from 25k on dummy to 42k with usage of Maul on Tooth and Claw-proc ^^

----------


## googlebee

Updated to 2.2 - Read the additions on Page 1.

Symbiosis Support

Auto Acceptance for LFR, LFD, and BG's. No more waiting!

enjoy~

-GB

----------


## Ninjaderp

Awesome! Have to say Im really happy with this profile, Im outdpsing our DK maintank (511ilvl) on several bosses. Me.

----------


## googlebee

I am completely redoing my Symbiosis code atm , and the Frost Armor and Lightning Shield buffs will not work correctly. For now just Bone Shield will.

I should have a complete working list up within the next 24-48 hrs (Before reset at the latest)

FYI _ The New list will include spells for every class and spec.

Sorry for any inconvenience!

-GB

----------


## sed-

amazing profile!
+5

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thanks Googlebee, really appreciate the effort you put into this!

----------


## sed-

ive read a lot and just wondering what stat priority do you guys use? i rather read it from actual bear tanks than like noxxic ect,

----------


## Ninjaderp

Im using Crit-build to generate as much rage as possible, that paired with Soul of the Forest makes for great uptime for SD and FR to me.

----------


## googlebee

> ive read a lot and just wondering what stat priority do you guys use? i rather read it from actual bear tanks than like noxxic ect,


My bear profile is just designed around optimal dps and threat generation/rage generation which = more mitigation or healing.

Mangle off cd and on Procs and as opener, thrash off cd > Faerie Fire > Lacerate to 3 stacks and remaintain- swipe as filler if nothing else is up. rinse repeat

-GB

----------


## cukiemunster

I am pretty sure sed- meant stats as in mastery, crit, etc, not rotation wise =]

----------


## manjoe42

ask mr robot's rage build is a nice choice. Chant for stam cap hit exp then gem and reforge for crit crit and mor crit you want about 40% or so raid buffed. more rage= more control and i prefer to decide how i mitigate my damage instead of relying on mastery/dodge. 498 ilev 16/16t14 1/12 tot full time bear tank.

----------


## googlebee

Ok last Push for a while, but included some nice additions.

Version 2.3 now available for update.

Check the first page for changes. (or Click on my sig)

-GB

----------


## gnitor

Thanks googlebee, I've been using my own crafted Bear rotation, but I feel sub-par now and with all the small tools and things you added, I want to give a try to yours! Thanks for your work!  :Smile: 

PS: the 2.2 version in PQR is it just because you forgot to version it properly? I didn't have any other version before.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Love seeing this awesome profile updated!
I noticed (just tanked Ji-Kun LFR) when he cast "Quills" and I decided to try and help with Tranquility that it immediately shifted back to bear-form after only about 1 tick.
Dont remember if I had aggro or not, though. Oh and yeah I used the left-shift modifier, didnt hit Tranq manually.

----------


## gnitor

After a night of try in normal ToT I must say that this profile is really impressive. Full of small things that makes tanking easier.
Just a few points - leave it or take it I don't believe it's general rules (I'm giving examples of code snippets if other people want to use them, some are untested like Renewal):
- add an Ability for Life Spirit, some people might want to use them while in LFR sometimes for instance, and switch it in place of the Healing Potion;


```
local PlayerHP = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")

if PlayerHP < 25
and GetItemCount(89640,false,false) > 0 
and ( select(2, GetItemCooldown(89640)) == 0 ) then
    UseItemByName(89640)
    return true
end
```

- for the Monk Symbiosis (Dodge), I put it on Mouse 4 instead of automated, I find it better as it adds a small CD to be used when needed (a little bit like you configured the DK Symbiosis);


```
 --elseif hasSymb == 126453 and GetSpellCooldown(126453) == 0 and umadBro >= 2 then
 elseif hasSymb == 126453 and GetSpellCooldown(126453) == 0 and IsMouseButtonDown(4) then
 CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(126453)) -- Elusive Brew
```

- Renewal to be managed a little bit like Might of Ursoc as an emergency heal, can be a lifesaver sometimes - but I agree that CW is far better overall, just my personal feeling though;


```
local PlayerHP = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")

if PlayerHP < 20 and ( select(2, GetSpellCooldown(108238)) == 0 ) then
  CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(108238),nil)
  return true
end
```

Cat is very fun, adds something on Jinrokh when not tanking or when switching Horridon at the end of the fight for instance. Pretty cool not to have to think about that.

That's all I can think, I've made my own small changes to better fit my play style, but I don't know why I've waited that long to use your profile!

----------


## googlebee

> Thanks googlebee, I've been using my own crafted Bear rotation, but I feel sub-par now and with all the small tools and things you added, I want to give a try to yours! Thanks for your work! 
> 
> PS: the 2.2 version in PQR is it just because you forgot to version it properly? I didn't have any other version before.


yes - I had been up for roughly 30 hrs. I forgot to save the dev options when updating the version. It is now.




> Love seeing this awesome profile updated!
> I noticed (just tanked Ji-Kun LFR) when he cast "Quills" and I decided to try and help with Tranquility that it immediately shifted back to bear-form after only about 1 tick.
> Dont remember if I had aggro or not, though. Oh and yeah I used the left-shift modifier, didnt hit Tranq manually.


Just tested, and it came back fine for me using Tranq while in combat. You are aware that any lag (usually the culprit) paired with the slightest movement will interupt the spell.

It happened to me months before when using the shield on Feng lol. Also the que of spells can sometimes mess that up too. (IN PQR)

I added in a SpellCancelQue check to it just in case you may have had a spell que up in PQR and interrupt it as well.



Does the overall Damage seem a bit higher? Should be with all of the code cleanup I did.


Let me know if there was any other issues.

-GB

----------


## Apocalypse59

Love the improvements you have done. I've been working on my Guardian for a while now, and finally just started progressing heroics. It's a very solid profile.
Although, in the future I would love to see some PQInterface integration and customization options. I think that would take things to the next level.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Just tested, and it came back fine for me using Tranq while in combat. You are aware that any lag (usually the culprit) paired with the slightest movement will interupt the spell.
> 
> It happened to me months before when using the shield on Feng lol. Also the que of spells can sometimes mess that up too. (IN PQR)
> 
> I added in a SpellCancelQue check to it just in case you may have had a spell que up in PQR and interrupt it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Does the overall Damage seem a bit higher? Should be with all of the code cleanup I did.
> ...


Ah, it was a bit chaotic though, I will have to check it out again. Damage output seemed to be higher though!
Gonna continue testing it tonight.

----------


## sed-

2.3 is amazing! keep up good work!! ^^

----------


## Drinksbeer

> 2.3 is amazing! keep up good work!! ^^


Absolutely, I can't tell you how much this has made me enjoy bear tanking again!!!

----------


## Ninjaderp

I keep hearing from my guildies how good of a tank I am while using this, really great job you put into it m8! ^^

----------


## sed-

ya i get mad props on my bear tank, and its all because of your and your amazing script!! keep up the good work!

if you could key bind for vortex than dear god, lol but you dont have to still amazing^^, just for those big group pulls

----------


## cukiemunster

GB, does the "Require combat to execute rotation" box in the rotation editor have to remain unchecked in order for the LFR accept to work? I added the code into pong's rotation, put it at the top of the rotation, but does not accept it when it pops. I hate being force shifted into cat out of combat, so I only have the rotation set to run in combat.

----------


## cukiemunster

On a side note, if it DOES require out of combat to work, could I just put that code into an interrupt profile and load that instead of incorporating it into the actual main profile? I am at work right now otherwise I would just test this myself.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> ya i get mad props on my bear tank, and its all because of your and your amazing script!! keep up the good work!
> 
> if you could key bind for vortex than dear god, lol but you dont have to still amazing^^, just for those big group pulls


You can paste this in a new ability in the ability editor and save it as "Ursol's Vortex". Make sure you save it as "mouseover" as well, then add it in rotation editor.

if IsUsableSpell(102793)
and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(102793)) < 2
and IsRightAltKeyDown() 
then 
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(102793)) 
if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end 
return true 
end

Props to Taran32 who gave me the code earlier!

----------


## oneill123

And my dps is lower then in 2.2 about 5-10k...

----------


## Ninjaderp

> And my dps is lower then in 2.2 about 5-10k...


How did you come to that conclusion? I havent noticed any significant drops in damage myself, so what sort of environment did you experience lower dps?

----------


## cukiemunster

Is it possible to add a chat message in with the Brez? So it lets the raid know who I am rezzing? Just makes it easier so multiple ppl don't try to brez the same person if nobody speaks up.

----------


## googlebee

> On a side note, if it DOES require out of combat to work, could I just put that code into an interrupt profile and load that instead of incorporating it into the actual main profile?


Sent u a Skype message on what to do since your question is for Pongs rotation and not mine. 




> You can paste this in a new ability in the ability editor and save it as "Ursol's Vortex". Make sure you save it as "mouseover" as well, then add it in rotation editor.
> 
> if IsUsableSpell(102793)
> and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(102793)) < 2
> and IsRightAltKeyDown() 
> then 
> CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(102793)) 
> if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end 
> return true 
> ...


Be aware that the manual shifting code is bound to right alt...If you prefer to use a mousebutton, replace IsRightAltKeyDown() with IsMouseButton(1) or (2) etc. Or simply use LeftAlt in place of RightAlt. You get the point  :Smile: 




> And my dps is lower then in 2.2 about 5-10k...


Are u comparing this on a Target Dummy? 




> Is it possible to add a chat message in with the Brez? So it lets the raid know who I am rezzing? Just makes it easier so multiple ppl don't try to brez the same person if nobody speaks up.


use this  Raeli's Spell Announcer

-GB

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thanks GB for that addon, was thinking of something like it.

----------


## googlebee

> Thanks GB for that addon, was thinking of something like it.


NP

Added Ursol's Vortex and defaulted the keybind to Left Control.

Click my sig and re-download at the top link if u need it.

-GB

----------


## Lookin

Hi guys,
Awesome profile Googlebee. Thank you for all your work and dedication, I've been using it and its really epic!
I have a question and I figured this would be the place to ask. It involves Xelper's default interupt profile.
If you look at the " Druid " code it says cat form, does this need to be changed to bear form in order for it to interupt and work with your profile?
Thanks so much -Lookin

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Hi guys,
> Awesome profile Googlebee. Thank you for all your work and dedication, I've been using it and its really epic!
> I have a question and I figured this would be the place to ask. It involves Xelper's default interupt profile.
> If you look at the " Druid " code it says cat form, does this need to be changed to bear form in order for it to interupt and work with your profile?
> Thanks so much -Lookin


Hey buddy, you can open Xelpers interrupt profile in Ability Editor and make it look like this at the druid-portion in Initialize:




> if playerClass == "DEATHKNIGHT" then
> return 47528
> elseif playerClass == "DRUID" then
> local catForm = UnitBuffID("player", 76
> if catForm ~= nil then
> return 106839
> else
> return 106839
> end

----------


## Captncrunch

There is only one tiny flaw in your profile and its really no biggie, but if I exit the game and come back on for some reason your profile doesn't stay loaded in the pqr rotation menu, I have to re-select it. Other than that it's flawless, thank you for the good work.

----------


## cukiemunster

> There is only one tiny flaw in your profile and its really no biggie, but if I exit the game and come back on for some reason your profile doesn't stay loaded in the pqr rotation menu, I have to re-select it. Other than that it's flawless, thank you for the good work.


Yeah, does the same thing for me too. Not a big deal so I never mentioned it.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Apparitor

Thanks for the profile. Working good so far.

----------


## BWrus

Great Profile thanks so much!

----------


## Sun0s

Hi all, 

An error prevents the remote loading the update.

Ty.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Hi all, 
> 
> An error prevents the remote loading the update.
> 
> Ty.


Uuumm remote loading update?
Copy&Paste the error to your post so Googlebee might see what may be the issue.
I assume its something wrong when you try to update the profile via the inbuilt PQR-update function?

----------


## winniethepooh

Great profile, thanks for such work!

----------


## googlebee

> Hi all, 
> 
> An error prevents the remote loading the update.
> 
> Ty.


Hello

To download the profile from within PQR< please paste the following url into the *Copy from url* section of pqr.

http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1...20Profiles.txt

should work fine.

thanks

-GB

----------


## MrSwarovski

Thanks for an excellent profile. I love it!!!!  :Cool:

----------


## Sun0s

Hello, 

I assume its something wrong when you try to update the profile via the inbuilt PQR-update function? <= Ninjaderp.

Yes :/

*Error* http://dl.dropbox.com/u/155806796/PQR% 20TPB /% 5B5.2% 5D_DRUID_Rotations.xml

i'm DL by Pqr Update function :/

----------


## Ninjaderp

Allright mate here's a download-link for ya:

Perfect Bear 2.3.rar

Virus-scan results so you dont think its a virus:https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/0...is/1368002312/

----------


## Morx

In the last few days I've discovered PQR and was discouraged to see not much Druid love until I saw this profile.

If I try PQR at all, it will be because of this profile.

Quick question, this will work just as well in normal/heroic dungeons, and sub-level 90? Or is this just for level 90 raids?

Thank you.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> In the last few days I've discovered PQR and was discouraged to see not much Druid love until I saw this profile.
> 
> If I try PQR at all, it will be because of this profile.
> 
> Quick question, this will work just as well in normal/heroic dungeons, and sub-level 90? Or is this just for level 90 raids?
> 
> Thank you.


Hi!

Fun to see more people discovering the comfort of PQR, I would highly recommend this profile to anyone druid-tanking!
The profile is centered around end-game usage but it should work on lower levels as well, give it a whirl and give some feedback if there are problems ^^

----------


## Morx

Works like a champ in MoP normal dungeon! Mainly use the Trash AoE profile, as that's all dungeons are, right? AoE parties! hehe

Would switch to the single target SD>FR profile when on a boss that didn't have adds.

Works really well also while questing, mainly just the AoE profile. Not as much damage as feral, but that's ok.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yeah normaldungeons are mostly AoE-fests ^^ I use Cuteone's feralprofile when I do dailies as Feral, works great. When Im not actively tanking a boss in raids I hold r-alt and go catform to dish out some extra DPS with HotW ^^

----------


## Morx

Yep yep! Just found that feral profile and it works great! I prefer DPS , even with longer queue times for dungeons, so I'm glad I found it. I'm quite excited though to have a great tanking profile as well.  :Smile: 

Is there a place that Druids can discuss things on these forums? would love to chat with other druids about the profiles they use, etc.

----------


## Ninjaderp

You can ask me on skype if you want: alexpalmgren

----------


## Sun0s

Ty Ninja  :Wink:

----------


## Trekku

Is there anyway possible to add a pause key?

Sometimes swapping to AoE doesn't really work well for me, i'd like to do that my own.

----------


## Ninjaderp

I thought left-shift was the pause-key? What problems do you experience when changing to the Thrash-profile (AoE)? I have no problem when I switch.

----------


## Trekku

Oh the AoE profile works perfect don't get me wrong no complaints at all. But sometimes i want to delay swipe a bit to time it perfectly time with adds coming in. Rarely swipe and trash are on CD and i miss a couple of adds going to DPS.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Oh I see, try to wait til adds are gathered up until you change the rotation. Sometimes you're low at rage when you switched, and it takes a little time to get enough up for Swipe and Thrash, best thing is to save berserk for it IMO.

----------


## manjoe42

this is an awesome profile still works perfect.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yeah I just joined a 25man guild who progresses HC's and keep getting compliments, Googlebee did you read the PTR notes for 5.4? They are gonna make Dream of Cenarius actually usable for Guardians and not just for Ferals! You can read it here: MMO-Champion - Patch 5.4 PTR - Build 17056 Hope you have a good summer so far! Cheers

----------


## cukiemunster

Hopefully GB comes back to WoW after he gets his fill of PoE, or whatever has pulled him away =P

----------


## manjoe42

anyone have a code that will auto cancel hand of protection when its cast on me decided to solo tank a few Tot boss fights and would like to make it easier to do.
profile still works perfect btw.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Ask CodeMyLife about the auto-cancel HoP code, he has it inside his Paladin-profile I think.

----------


## ozmodiar

> anyone have a code that will auto cancel hand of protection when its cast on me decided to solo tank a few Tot boss fights and would like to make it easier to do.
> profile still works perfect btw.


What I've done for profiles where I've needed this is I've made a new ability with the following code and placed it above any "combat abilities" in the rotation list.



```

if UnitBuffID("player", 1022) then
RunMacroText("/cancelaura Hand of Protection")
end 



```

----------


## Ninjaderp

I've actually noticed the Bone Shield symbiosis thingy doesnt work, It was originally supposed to be toggleable with left alt, then most things got changed to Mouse4, and thats my vent-button. 
I tried to manually editing it to "isLeftAltButtonDown" but that didnt seem to work for me. Trying to get the symbiosis abilities to fire off with left alt instead of mouse4.




> -- Mouse Button 4 is the default button press for most of the abilities.
> -- If there is not a mouse button assigned it is done automatically.
> -- To change the mouse button number, simply edit the (4) to (?) <-- Whatever number u like.
> 
> if hasSymb == 122285 and not UnitBuffID("Player",122285) and GetSpellCooldown(122285) == 0 and IsMouseButtonDown(4) then
> --PlaySoundFile("Sound\\Creature\\LordMarrowgar\\IC_Marrowgar_WW01.wav") 
> CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(122285)) -- Bone Shield
> elseif hasSymb == 110600 and GetSpellCooldown(110600) == 0 and IsLeftAltButtonDown(4) then
> CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(110600)) -- Ice Trap
> ...


This is a snippet from my Symbiosis-ability code in the 5.2 profile. And lol @ "umadBro" in the code btw ^^

----------


## Ninjaderp

Just putting the info about 5.4 Dream of Cenarius here so all can read, I dunno how big a deal this is to us but at least it makes it a viable choice:




> Talents
> 
> Dream of Cenarius has been completely redesigned to reduce complexity and increase usability, but maintain the spirit of the effects. Benefits now vary by specialization.
> Feral: Increases the amount healed by Healing Touch by 20%. Casting Healing Touch increases the damage for the Druid's next two melee abilities by 25%. causes the Druid's next Rip to deal 15% increased damage.
> *Guardian: Increases the amount healed by Healing Touch by 20%. Mangle (Bear) critical strikes have a 20% chance to make the next Healing Touch or Rebirth instant, free, and castable in all forms. Instant cast version of Healing Touch now benefits from Attack Power instead of Spell Power.*

----------


## Drinksbeer

I have been thinking about that a lot lately. My bear used to be my main, since vanilla, so this change has me thinking a lot. If this goes through, and it's done right, given the possibilities this could be a very nice things for bears. I could easily see DoC taking over NV as the better talent.

----------


## Morx

Came to this thread to talk about Symbiosis. So mouse 4 activates it... but which ones are automatic?

I guess I've only used my druid with PQR, so it's bad in that I don't really know what abilities I even get with Symbiosis... Cuteone's profile does it for me automatically.  :Frown:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

You saying I spoiled you Morx?

----------


## Morx

*blush* !! Cute! ahh! you caught me talking about you!

Yep, basically. I didn't even know this profile had Symbiosis support, because I never saw it do it.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

It was actually Googlebee who gave me the idea, his was the first to add Symbiosis support. I decided to take it a step further and have it autocast the symbiosis spell in addition to actually using the spell like his profile does. It was also thanks to his and firepong's help that the code was flushed out and implemented. So really all the credit is theirs i was just the idea woman.

----------


## Morx

Idea woman? that's a pretty sweet title!

I hope Googlebee comes back sometime and checks in on his profile. It's pretty dang awesome.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Were so scared the profile had been broken when it started spamming healing touch on our first Megaera 25 HC pulls. Ended up removing all profiles except this until I found the reason: 

I had somehow moved places with my taunt button and healing touch.... You cant imagine the shitstorm I got and people were laughing at me. Good times!

----------


## googlebee

hi

RL has been super busy for me lately, so my gaming/coding time is extremely limited. .......Add in the fact I sorta quit playing wow  :Stick Out Tongue: 

when i have some time Ill try and revise some things. Meanwhile I'm fairly sure some of you are more than capable of posting tweaks  :Smile: 

cheers~

-GB

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

aww sorry to hear GB

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thats too bad :/ Will you update the profile when 5.4 comes? Been having such a great time tanking with this profile it would be sad to see it discontinued.

----------


## kuukuu

If there aren't any major rewrites to the code required, I'm sure one of us developers can patch it for 5.4 if GB isn't available. Hope he is though, the developers forum is getting pretty quiet with all the old devs disappearing  :Frown:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

well i know pong will be back, he is just away at bootcamp

----------


## Ninjaderp

> If there aren't any major rewrites to the code required, I'm sure one of us developers can patch it for 5.4 if GB isn't available. Hope he is though, the developers forum is getting pretty quiet with all the old devs disappearing


Yeah, it would probably be the changes to Dream of Cenarius that would be added to the profile. I gotta get my paws on the PTR and test it out some myself to see though!

Yeah it is a bit silent, but then again its summer-times and people are a bit absent from the world wide web, Im sure people will come back to 5.4!  :Smile:

----------


## Drinksbeer

Since I have been doing a lot of tanking lately (up until this xpac i druid tanked since 'nilla) this profile has been a godsend. Count me in as far as helping goes, don't know what, but I am more than glad to help out in any way.  :Big Grin: 


(bring beer and chips?)

----------


## Ninjaderp

I like that Drinksbeer  :Big Grin:  Some beer and chips indeed!

----------


## googlebee

> Thats too bad :/ Will you update the profile when 5.4 comes? Been having such a great time tanking with this profile it would be sad to see it discontinued.



sure. time permitting, tho the change your seeming to want doesn't look very difficult to implement.

-GB

----------


## CodeMyLife

Hi there! I do not play feral myself but I did a lil rework for Ninjaderp and I think I could keep your profile up and rocking with your permission of course. I'd be more than glad if you give your approbation Googlebee and credits will remain you can be sure!

Best Regards
CodeMyLife

----------


## Mold

> Hi there! I do not play feral myself but I did a lil rework for Ninjaderp and I think I could keep your profile up and rocking with your permission of course. I'd be more than glad if you give your approbation Googlebee and credits will remain you can be sure!
> 
> Best Regards
> CodeMyLife


Ya men you are awesome, i amfraid what will we doo when you will stop coding (

----------


## googlebee

> Hi there! I do not play feral myself but I did a lil rework for Ninjaderp and I think I could keep your profile up and rocking with your permission of course. I'd be more than glad if you give your approbation Googlebee and credits will remain you can be sure!
> 
> Best Regards
> CodeMyLife



I appreciate the offer, atm there isn't any rework needed. When 5.4 Hits however, I will make some time and go through The Perfect Bear.

I havent dissapeared entirely ...I still pop in now and then.  :Smile: 

Fear not, I will certainly let people know if i plan to stop supporting this profile, which I have no plans to do in the near future.

-GB

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thats good news, glad to hear you're still in the game m8!

----------


## Drinksbeer

> I appreciate the offer, atm there isn't any rework needed. When 5.4 Hits however, I will make some time and go through The Perfect Bear.
> 
> I havent dissapeared entirely ...I still pop in now and then. 
> 
> Fear not, I will certainly let people know if i plan to stop supporting this profile, which I have no plans to do in the near future.
> 
> -GB



/stand

/clap

yaaaay

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I appreciate the offer, atm there isn't any rework needed. When 5.4 Hits however, I will make some time and go through The Perfect Bear.
> 
> I havent dissapeared entirely ...I still pop in now and then. 
> 
> Fear not, I will certainly let people know if i plan to stop supporting this profile, which I have no plans to do in the near future.
> 
> -GB


Happy to hear that!! Long live ThePerfectBear!!

Happy that you stay. We are not that many devs atm. Still need you mate!!  :Smile:

----------


## manjoe42

Glad to hear you will keep supporting this profile its absolutely amazing.

1 fast question, Is it possible to put a range check on swipe and thrash. As it is atm if you are in combat and have an enemy targeted it spams them kinda a pain when tanking bats.

----------


## googlebee

> Glad to hear you will keep supporting this profile its absolutely amazing.
> 
> 1 fast question, Is it possible to put a range check on swipe and thrash. As it is atm if you are in combat and have an enemy targeted it spams them kinda a pain when tanking bats.



yep, totally doable. 

Just checking in atm, but ill add it to my to do list.

-GB

** EDIT: For the time being (I cannot test it atm) you can simply try editing the line under ability editor for *Swipe* and *Thrash* with the following:

*For Swipe:* 
*
Replace...*



```
if UnitAffectingCombat("player") and SwipeCooldownTimeLeft == 0 and UnitBuffID("player",5487) then
    CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(779)))
end
```

*with*



```
if UnitAffectingCombat("player")  and UnitExists("target") then
  if SwipeCooldownTimeLeft == 0 and UnitBuffID("player",5487)  and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(779),"target") == 1 then
     CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(779)))
    end
  end
```


-----------------------


*For Thrash:*

*Replace...*



```
if UnitAffectingCombat("player") then
 if ThrashCooldownTimeLeft == 0 and UnitBuffID("player",5487) then
    CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(77758)))
    end
 end
```

*with*



```
if UnitAffectingCombat("player") and UnitExists("target") then
 if ThrashCooldownTimeLeft == 0 and UnitBuffID("player",5487) and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(77758),"target") == 1 then
    CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(77758)))
    end
 end
```



**I would recommend keeping the old ability until u have tested the change though!**

To do this simply create a duplicate ability by adding a *RC* (For range check) to the existing name in the lower left box area, then look in the large box area on the right, paste over the old code with the new code above, then hit save.

You will then need to open the rotation editor, and simply swap the old Thrash or Swipe with the new ability called ThrashRC or SwipeRC.

----------


## Drinksbeer

I saw in the code where you have the ability to use rejuv with hotw, TOTALLY checking this out in raid!!! I just added it to the current abilities in the editor and I can't wait to see how it works.

----------


## ChrisCarter

Hey everyone,
First off, I want to thank you and everyone else doing all the hard work writing these profiles. This is my first go at this one. I haven't read the whole thread. So, my questions could be answered in here somewhere. I'm having a little trouble with tranquility, it started casting as soon as I enable the FR/SD profile. Do I need to set something up? I commented out the code for Tranquility and saved the profile. So, I could try out the profile on the raiders dummie. Now this part I could easily be wrong on. The profile doesn't use Faerie fire on CD. Faerie fire has a 25% chance to reset the CD on mangle, good thing?
thanks again,

----------


## ChrisCarter

never mind. i figured it out.

----------


## davehammer4

Anyone have a problem with this profile on Lei Shen....trying to figure out everything but my FPS goes to nearly nothing and I have a best computer...

----------


## LazyRaider

This is a bit off this class, but I heard you had some mage profiles in another thread, care to share?  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Nah Googlebee havent made a mage-profile afaik, where did you get that from? Maybe way back in cata but not recently.

----------


## cukiemunster

He is thinking of Gabbz I think. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yeah, in whatever case thats also outdated, best bet is to go with Mentallys profiles or get Soapbox stuff.

----------


## googlebee

Whats up fellas...

new patch out yet?

ill need to resub to rework this profile when this happens. someone just hit me up in a pm or post here when it goes live~

cheers~

-GB

----------


## kuukuu

Goes live on the 10th of September Googlebee.

----------


## googlebee

> Goes live on the 10th of September Googlebee.


cool - thanks for the heads up~

----------


## googlebee

just an update for those following The Perfect Bear.

I am off Wednesday this week, so support for TPB will be available by Thursday morning if all goes well.

Not sure how many of the _current_ functions will work with the new patch, but I have dedicated my entire day off Wednesday to refining the profile.

Just a heads up~

cheers!


-GB

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thats good to hear m8! We will be doing flex on wednesday and normal on thursday, gonna be nice with a whole new raid ^^

----------


## Drinksbeer

I have given out too much rep, wtf, ok well I will give out more tomorrow -_-

Great news Googlebee, I am expecting to see an influx of bear tanks with the proposed changes. Plus your tanking profile is top notch. Enjoy the launch!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yeah sadly I wont maintank anymore since I requested to go DPS (boomie) for 5.4, but I still will be guardian offspec. 
I have been using a CML edit of this profile with some /macros included for AoE and Cooldowns (incarnation/berserk) but gonna check here when 5.4 hits <3

----------


## ChrisCarter

Hey everyone,

I did a little work to get [Dream of Cenarius] talent to cast Healing Touch at <= 90 percent health (may need to be changed after real testing). I added a spell in the ability editor called BEAR - Healing Touch. 

local HealthPercent = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")

if HealthPercent <= 90 and UnitBuffID("player",145162) then
CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(5185)))
end

I tried to keep it simple. Seems to be working great. I can't wait to see what this updated profile looks like. Thanks googlebee for writing and keeping this profile up to date. I Love it.

----------


## googlebee

> Hey everyone,
> 
> I did a little work to get [Dream of Cenarius] talent to cast Healing Touch at <= 90 percent health (may need to be changed after real testing). I added a spell in the ability editor called BEAR - Healing Touch. 
> 
> local HealthPercent = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")
> 
> if HealthPercent <= 90 and UnitBuffID("player",145162) then
> CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(5185)))
> end
> ...


 :Smile: 
Just banged out a quick revision for Dream of Cenarius. You can download the latest release on page 1.

*Special Thanks to Firepong, Team Nova, Sheuron, and Gabbz for there work on the LUA portion.* 

This latest release will require an LUA file, which can be downloaded after u have updated the profile, by clicking Download Update.

This revision will cast Healing Touch on the Druid whenever its present, unless a Party or Raid member in range is at a lower health percentage than the Druid in which case it will cast healing touch on them instead.

More revisions to come, just did this quickly as it deemed the most important. 

Please post any issues here and I will address them asap.

Enjoy!

-GB

----------


## ChrisCarter

Hey googlebee,

call me selfish but, i'd like as much self generated healing to go to me. because tanks are really rated on damage taken and healing required not healing done. i do like the idea of using this to heal another raid member. but, only if my health is above something like 70% or the other raid member is about to die. I just don't want to see that heal go to some dumb ass standing in something when i'm taking alot of damage from the boss.

----------


## Drinksbeer

Both of you guys get rep for the effort, and GB thank you so much for jumping in front of this one.

----------


## ChrisCarter

hey googlebee,

do you think this would work? 

--Variables
local inBG = PQR_Battleground()
--Misc Buffs/Debuffs/CD's
local playerHP1 = 100 * UnitHealth("Player") / UnitHealthMax("Player")
local DoCBuff = UnitBuffID("Player",145162)

if DoCBuff then
if playerHP1 <= 90 then --90 could be changed to any value less than 100 you want
SpellCancelQueuedSpell()
CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(5185)),"Player")
else if
members[1].HP < playerHP1 then
PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
SpellCancelQueuedSpell()
CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(5185)),PQR_CustomTarget)
end
end
end

----------


## googlebee

> hey googlebee,
> 
> do you think this would work? 
> 
> --Variables
> local inBG = PQR_Battleground()
> --Misc Buffs/Debuffs/CD's
> local playerHP1 = 100 * UnitHealth("Player") / UnitHealthMax("Player")
> local DoCBuff = UnitBuffID("Player",145162)
> ...


Yep should work fine. As I mentioned this version was merely a quick release...more to come  :Smile:

----------


## Pwnyhofpl0x

can't find download link only 5.2 version

----------


## cukiemunster

> can't find download link only 5.2 version


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/155806796/PQ...20Profiles.txt

----------


## ChrisCarter

I'm really new to programming and it's fun to think I'm contributing in some way. I also have to raid tonight.  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Just did Flex tonight and lol its a joke, allthough we're mostly ~545ilvl+ so we could basically ignore most tactics and nuke. Profile worked great as allways ^^ Gonna give more feedback next time I raid which is tomorrow when we do normals, as Im the offtank in our 25-man raid atm. ^^ Great job GB

----------


## Eddie12390

Working on Normal progression with my guild and we're currently 9/14. The version available at patch seemed to work fine, I'll be testing the updated one tonight and I'll report back with how it goes.

----------


## googlebee

Updated Dream of Cenarius with Threat Detail. - Update by clicking download update in PQR rotation Editor, if u already have loaded the first release for 5.4.

Healing Touch will now be automatically applied in the following priority.

1)* If the player is tanking* and at the top of Threat Detail with the current target, or under 80% health he will focus heals on self only.
2)* If the player is not tanking* he will heal other party or raid members when they are below his health percentage only.


Should appease to the masses  :Smile: 

-GB

**Edit - After looking over the differences, it seems Ysera's Gift *out-heals* Cenarion Ward. ( At least in my gear which is only 520)

Switching to Ysera's Gift will not affect the profile at all , as is there is a talent check for Cenarion Ward in place. Up to you~~

----------


## ChrisCarter

looks like the perfect solution.  :Smile:

----------


## Drinksbeer

Great work goog, and you are right about ysera's. HOLY CRAP. Enjoy it now, with as much healing and dmg as I did in raid earlier there is no way they are going to keep bears that good.  :Big Grin:  It was awesome!

----------


## DragonfireEX402

Says I need a data file which is PQR_TPB.lua which is nonexistent in the first post. Where's the data file if it's nonexistent and how are people able to use this without one?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thats amazing, and I guess I will be going with Ysera's Gift as well then! Starting to regret switching to DPS already lol, well Im still offtank.

DragonfireEX402 he actually mentions pretty detailed how you get the data-file here:

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2840181 ([PQR] - Googlebee's [ThePerfectBear] Updated for MoP - Ultimate Bear Profile)

Anyhow - Rotation Editor - Choose Druid/5.2-profile - Click Download Update - Profit ^^

----------


## googlebee

> Says I need a data file which is PQR_TPB.lua which is nonexistent in the first post. Where's the data file if it's nonexistent and how are people able to use this without one?


Read the first post carefully. See where it states in Red Color?

Read that part again  :Smile: 

My playtime with my RL Schedule is very limited anymore sadly. All of the functions/abilities I have incorporated over time into this profile have come from ideas while playing  :Smile: 

That being said, as for any other suggestions, Feel free to lay them out and I will work on them in my free time. (If they are doable!)


Cheers!

-GB

----------


## Drinksbeer

As someone who has been a bear tank since the beta for this game (until mop came out that is, then i had to switch) that is tough to hear GB. I totally understand and I hope you get more free time to play. Seems like bears are in a really good spot (first time for this xpac imo). As I tank more I will jot down notes and pm them to you but as of right now, at least in my opinion, it's moving smooth. Thank you for what you do!

----------


## Jettand

Can't load this profile, says in chat "<PQR Error> Put the file PQR_TPB.lua in the Data file for this profile to work properly!!!"
Can't find this PQR_TPB.lua anywhere, and I got the profile from http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1...20Profiles.txt

----------


## Jettand

Can't load this profile, says in chat "<PQR Error> Put the file PQR_TPB.lua in the Data file for this profile to work properly!!!"
Can't find this PQR_TPB.lua anywhere, and I got the profile from http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1...20Profiles.txt

----------


## Ninjaderp

Jettand it says with big red letters how you download the lua-file in the first post of this thread, its very hard to miss: 

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...r-profile.html ([PQR] - Googlebee's [ThePerfectBear] Updated for MoP - Ultimate Bear Profile)

----------


## floppydrive

Got me Proving grounds gold ! Thank you so much, the healing on the NPC in your party was a bit off. It would do it sometimes and other times it wont, and i think Yseras gift does the same but i thinkt hat is a blizzard bug.

----------


## googlebee

Made a few adjustments to the way Healing Touch ability executes. Should see less over-healing now.

Changed Mark of the Wild Autobuff. It will now automatically cast Mark of the Wild as well when a player in your raid or party is missing the buff. This will not happen while in combat.

-GB

----------


## expunge

> Made a few adjustments to the way Healing Touch ability executes. Should see less over-healing now.
> 
> Changed Mark of the Wild Autobuff. It will now automatically cast Mark of the Wild as well when a player in your raid or party is missing the buff. This will not happen while in combat.
> 
> -GB


HE'S SO FLUFFY IM GONNA DIE! Thanks!!!!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Awesome ^^ These changes are made into the new data-file if Im correct? We get them if we update through the rotation editor updater?

----------


## MastaRage

> Awesome ^^ These changes are made into the new data-file if Im correct? We get them if we update through the rotation editor updater?


Righty'O it says you have downloaded a new version of PQR_TPB.lua would you like to replace your existing file with this file?

----------


## chumii

Hi,
when i press the key to switch into cat form, my toon doesnt do anything at all, just autoattacking.. i have pqi installed and it says its using the "CAT Quick Burst" Ability, but nothing happens.. anyone else having this issue? 
it just spams "Rotation Mode: Single-Target Rotation" / Multi-Target Rotation in chat

----------


## Ninjaderp

That sounds nothing at all like Googlebees profile, are you sure you downloaded the data-file as well? Sounds like some other profile since it shuoldnt switch to aoe with that button.

----------


## googlebee

> Hi,
> when i press the key to switch into cat form, my toon doesnt do anything at all, just autoattacking.. i have pqi installed and it says its using the "CAT Quick Burst" Ability, but nothing happens.. anyone else having this issue? 
> it just spams "Rotation Mode: Single-Target Rotation" / Multi-Target Rotation in chat


I will look into that right now.

*EDIT

Above concern has been corrected, thus will require a re-Download Update from you within PQR.

Additionally, Left Alt is now used to toggle between SD>FR or FR>SD Rotations. These must be placed in the top 2 slots in PQR.

Read page one for a more descriptive explanation.

-GB

----------


## Ninjaderp

Google, could you add this to do-not-attack list? When Nazgrim has this debuff we only need to chill and use Savage Defense once in a while (I do that manually).

Basically he gains rage when you attack him when he is in defensive stance.

Defensive Stance - Spell - World of Warcraft

----------


## googlebee

Let me fiddle with it  :Smile: 

I havent done anything in SoO yet so . lol. but ill see what I can do . give me a few.

Edit, how are we supposed to gain rage to use SD tho? White attacks? or purely relying on Enrage.

----------


## Ninjaderp

I suppose white attacks and enrage would do it! Just not direct attacks ^^ What I did (just killed him) was turning off the profile during that phase, which works but defeats the purpose of the bot as well I guess!

----------


## googlebee

re-Download update - just added in checks for pausing rotation and placed it under LOAD LUA.

This should stop attacks when the debuff is present on Nazgrim (Defensive Stance) and on Thunderlord (Conductive Shield) <<-- Thanks Cute for the spellid's

-GB

----------


## Ninjaderp

Awesome mate, I will keep you updated if there's more stuff like that further in the raid!

----------


## googlebee

Good enough  :Smile: 

-GB

----------


## mrleo

m8 where do i find the data.lua file? when i download the profile it doesnt say anything but when i try to start the rotation pqr says to paste lua file in the data folder... where do i find this lua file?

----------


## Opacho

> m8 where do i find the data.lua file? when i download the profile it doesnt say anything but when i try to start the rotation pqr says to paste lua file in the data folder... where do i find this lua file?





> *----> After you have downloaded from URL in your rotation editor in PQR, click Download Update to obtain the LUA file necessary to run this version. <----*


10char filler

----------


## Ninjaderp

Really, its in BIG RED LETTERS in the original posts, you people need to learn to read better  :Big Grin:

----------


## mrleo

yes im sorry seen it now... i thought it wasnt necessary to scroll down because i thought that down was only for older versions... ty  :Smile:

----------


## googlebee

> yes im sorry seen it now... i thought it wasnt necessary to scroll down because i thought that down was only for older versions... ty


Np  :Smile: 

I have edited page 1 and placed that info at the top of the page to avoid any future confusion lol.

-GB

----------


## cukiemunster

> Np 
> 
> I have edited page 1 and placed that info at the top of the page to avoid any future confusion lol.
> 
> -GB


Lol yeah, tbh I overlooked it at first too. Took me a minute to figure out what I did wrong.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cukiemunster

Anyone else have the FR>SD profile disappear from the pqr windows in between pqr loads? I'll have the FR>SD in my first slot, reload wow and pqr and my first slot in pqr will be blank, everytime lol. Not a big deal with all things considered, but I'm wondering if anyone has the same issue or knows why it does it. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## googlebee

> Anyone else have the FR>SD profile disappear from the pqr windows in between pqr loads? I'll have the FR>SD in my first slot, reload wow and pqr and my first slot in pqr will be blank, everytime lol. Not a big deal with all things considered, but I'm wondering if anyone has the same issue or knows why it does it. 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


YOu asked this in the last release too , and I have no idea whats causing it.

Perhaps Xelper can answer it. Im perplexed.

-GB

----------


## cukiemunster

> YOu asked this in the last release too , and I have no idea whats causing it.
> 
> Perhaps Xelper can answer it. Im perplexed.
> 
> -GB


Lol I know, but I was just wondering if it does it to anyone else.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## googlebee

> Lol I know, but I was just wondering if it does it to anyone else.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


oh it happens to me lol. I just haven't been able to figure out as to why.

-GB

----------


## Drinksbeer

I have the answer, I can't believe it I can actually answer something on these forums!! 

Ok...what causes the disappearing profile is...Ghosts. 

Aren't you proud of me now!!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Its Neil Goldman

----------


## googlebee

> I have the answer, I can't believe it I can actually answer something on these forums!! 
> 
> Ok...what causes the disappearing profile is...Ghosts. 
> 
> Aren't you proud of me now!!


...and to think he only drinksbeer

----------


## Drinksbeer

Until gear gets better, while doing heroic progression, MoTW is performing really well. Ysera's is still the talent of choice (especially with the extra health) until they nerf it, and it's a toss up on Incarnation vs SoTF. I am seeing a lot more people taking Incarnation but I am a fan of SoTF. Also there is some good chatter about Nature's Vigil being a very viable talent for progression as well. I am more making a note so that it's easy to find than anything, but hopefully this research will help you guys as wel.  :Big Grin:

----------


## googlebee

> Until gear gets better, while doing heroic progression, MoTW is performing really well. Ysera's is still the talent of choice (especially with the extra health) until they nerf it, and it's a toss up on Incarnation vs SoTF. I am seeing a lot more people taking Incarnation but I am a fan of SoTF. Also there is some good chatter about Nature's Vigil being a very viable talent for progression as well. I am more making a note so that it's easy to find than anything, but hopefully this research will help you guys as wel.


As with any encounter, especially in Hardmodes, talent choices have always been situational.

I generally check top parses on World of Logs, to see what other Bears are doing, and look over there rotation that way.

Most of the top parses are indeed using NV and Incarnation on some bosses.

Healing Touch should primarily be used on encounters that have more magic, bleed damage, or if your healers just suck.

I find it pretty hard to die using FR>SD with Healing Touch and Ysera's either way. Bottom line is we're tanks, not dps lol.

That being said I will work on support for Natures Vigil over the coming days. I may work it in based off encounters however, and just place it in the rotation with a talent check.

-GB

----------


## Drinksbeer

Yep, that's exactly what I did, but as usual, they will change a few times before it's all said and done.  :Smile:  Good thing is, the versatility of bear is better, at least IMO, with the most recent change. As always, thank you for your effort GB

----------


## googlebee

> Anyone else have the FR>SD profile disappear from the pqr windows in between pqr loads? I'll have the FR>SD in my first slot, reload wow and pqr and my first slot in pqr will be blank, everytime lol. Not a big deal with all things considered, but I'm wondering if anyone has the same issue or knows why it does it. 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks to Bu_Bu for the help on this. You will need to redownload from the link on page 1. LUA and Abilities,/Rotations XML's are all included in the Dropbox URL now. Direct Download Update from within PQR is also updated for future releases. (Once u download the intial from Dropbox)

Rotations should not be removed when restarting PQR.

-GB

----------


## cukiemunster

What was it? 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Eddie12390

Is there any way you could make it not AoE (or have a hotkey to completely disable AoE move usage) while the Minion of Y'Shaarj are alive and in range during the Garrosh Hellscream encounter? The bot AoEs really hard and the high amounts of Vengeance from tanking Garrosh during the second and phase (around 200k) leads to Thrash and Swipe just completely shitting on the adds and making them pound myself and the offtank.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Then just dont activate the AoE-profile, and you wont thrash/swipe. Or am I missing something?

----------


## Eddie12390

> Then just dont activate the AoE-profile, and you wont thrash/swipe. Or am I missing something?


I was using the SD > FR profile. It seems to automatically start to AoE (but focus on the single target rotation) when multiple targets are in range.

----------


## Ninjaderp

It most likely uses thrash to put up weakened blows, you could just turn off the profile at that stage until its safe again. 

Or you could check what debuff/spellid it should check for as for not applying thrash on that particular target that has it.
Maybe Googlebee will have a look at it, he has already implemented stopattack on Nazgrim's defensive stance I believe  :Smile:

----------


## Eddie12390

Ended up just copying the profile into an extra one and removing Symbiosis and Thrash from it. Seems to work acceptably if I enable and disable it as needed.

----------


## kydosa

How can i change the Tranquility keybind from LShift, and profile change keybind from Left Alt? I use them both for other skills and alt for mumble.

----------


## Drinksbeer

Go into the "Rotation Editor" and select the 5.4 profile from the drop down. You will see goog's 3 profiles in the box on the left. When you select one you will be able to see the abilities in the panels. From there you can either move them from the right panel to the left panel (removing the abilities from the active profile). 

If you want to change the keybinds for those abilities just look for them in the "Ability Editor" (instead of rotation editor) and you can change them there.

----------


## googlebee

> Is there any way you could make it not AoE (or have a hotkey to completely disable AoE move usage) while the Minion of Y'Shaarj are alive and in range during the Garrosh Hellscream encounter? The bot AoEs really hard and the high amounts of Vengeance from tanking Garrosh during the second and phase (around 200k) leads to Thrash and Swipe just completely shitting on the adds and making them pound myself and the offtank.


Been out of town this past week, Ill look into it. Should be easy to implement.

As for Automatic Aoeing, its just Thrash that is part of the single target rotations.

Question for you:

are you actually targeting/tanking the Minions of Y'Shaarj? or are they just activated and off to the side.

-GB

----------


## googlebee

> How can i change the Tranquility keybind from LShift, and profile change keybind from Left Alt? I use them both for other skills and alt for mumble.



the toggle on the profile change is in the LUA. U can change it by opening that in the LUA Editor.

----------


## cukiemunster

> Question for you:
> 
> are you actually targeting/tanking the Minions of Y'Shaarj? or are they just activated and off to the side.
> 
> -GB


Tanks do not tank these adds. They are taunted or pulled away from all other adds and burned down. If they die on top of another add they empower the other and hit 500% harder. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Eddie12390

> Been out of town this past week, Ill look into it. Should be easy to implement.
> 
> As for Automatic Aoeing, its just Thrash that is part of the single target rotations.
> 
> Question for you:
> 
> are you actually targeting/tanking the Minions of Y'Shaarj? or are they just activated and off to the side.
> 
> -GB


Tank heal aggro OP. Our Pally tanks them usually and our Holy Pally/Hunters pull them out one at a time so that they don't buff up. The problem is that if a Thrash or Consecrate hits them the Vengeance from Garrosh won't let them ever leave me.

----------


## googlebee

so, do u want me to add in a check to disable Thrash from being used through the entire Garrosh Encounter? if so that's fairly easy, otherwise i need a pretty descriptive scenario of the fight.

----------


## Ninjaderp

No thats ineffective since we're gonna want to use it on all the other adds during the encounter.
I'd suggest to copy the rotation and just remove thrash out of it and activate that during that phase.

----------


## rootlsuer

It has some usability issues; can't type w/o accidentally tranqing half the time and no apparent way to manage keybinds or pqi support, dismounts you when combat flagged, aoes when not using the aoe rotation, rotations aren't "omni" - when managing a slew of druid profiles these just show up as [5.2] and [5.4] etc..so you have to just know it's GoogleBees.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> It has some usability issues; can't type w/o accidentally tranqing half the time and no apparent way to manage keybinds or pqi support, dismounts you when combat flagged, aoes when not using the aoe rotation, rotations aren't "omni" - when managing a slew of druid profiles these just show up as [5.2] and [5.4] etc..so you have to just know it's GoogleBees.


Check "Require combat to execute rotation" and it wont use abilities out of combat ^^

And the "AoE when not using AoE rotation" is thrash, and its supposed to be used on singletarget to apply the "Weakened Blows" effect.

----------


## googlebee

> No thats ineffective since we're gonna want to use it on all the other adds during the encounter.
> I'd suggest to copy the rotation and just remove thrash out of it and activate that during that phase.


Easiest thing to do would be to just take FR>SD rotation, Remove Thrash from it, and use Left Alt (current keybind to switch rotations) to toggle between SD>FR and so forth, when its needed.

Otherwise I cant really *Halt* Thrash from being used unless your targetting the actual unit, unless some old code may work i used to have with a Ragnaros Fight on elementals, but I believe its been broken (The api code).

Ill look into it on my day off this week, but for now the above mentioned is probably the best option.

-GB

----------


## googlebee

> It has some usability issues; can't type w/o accidentally tranqing half the time and no apparent way to manage keybinds or pqi support, dismounts you when combat flagged, aoes when not using the aoe rotation, rotations aren't "omni" - when managing a slew of druid profiles these just show up as [5.2] and [5.4] etc..so you have to just know it's GoogleBees.


I can add a combat check to Tranquility, been meaning to do that actually, thanks for reminding me.

As to managing Key-binds, its quite simple. U can edit the key-bind under the ability editor for each separate ability that has a key-bind assigned to it. Its pretty apparent what U need to do. If u have any questions feel free to PM me.

Both rotations use Thrash as a damage reduction, that's the only *AOE* outside of the actual AOE rotation.

As for the name, feel free to copy it and rename it to Root-Bear for all I care.

otherwise, its free, I've spent a great deal of time with it, if you feel you can do better, have at it  :Smile: 

-GB

**EDIT< added combat checks for Tranquility and Stampeding Roar, these should no longer go off when not in combat.

----------


## googlebee

Quick update.~

Made some changes to Thrash, it should not re-apply as often, which in turn has given single target a significant DPS increase. (On the raid dummy anyway about a 3-4k increase)

Also added in auto support for Maul, to be only applied when Tooth and Claw proc is active, rage is above 80%, and player health is above 75%.

Note, that the manual Maul is still in place as well. (They do not conflict)

As usual, re-download the update from within PQR or from Page 1.  :Smile: 

-GB

*Edit - forgot to change profile version numbers. redownload if u did it before 1 am PST.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Tanked and killed Garrosh normal this night after struggling for 4hrs with the guild we formed a 10man after the raid-time and 2shot it.
Saved a healers ass from certain death with a 500k instant Healing Touch, among other cool tricks ^^ Very very satisfied with this profile!

----------


## Nevodark

How comes cenurian ward is a requirement for the profile to work properly it says?

Would it not be possible to make it work without said talent as i would like to take other on the same teir occasionally ;o

----------


## Drinksbeer

I think that may just be outdated info, it works with ysera's. Whole profile works great

----------


## googlebee

> How comes cenurian ward is a requirement for the profile to work properly it says?
> 
> Would it not be possible to make it work without said talent as i would like to take other on the same teir occasionally ;o


thanks for pointing that out.

I had forgotten to edit the notes on the 2 main profiles, since upgrading these to 5.4. There is actually no talent requirement at all to run TPB. I do state however, to use Soul of the Forest as the extra rage generation helps a ton.

That being said, I have edited the notes on TPB.  :Smile: 

-GB

----------


## Lookin

> thanks for pointing that out.
> 
> I had forgotten to edit the notes on the 2 main profiles, since upgrading these to 5.4. There is actually no talent requirement at all to run TPB. I do state however, to use Soul of the Forest as the extra rage generation helps a ton.
> 
> That being said, I have edited the notes on TPB. 
> 
> -GB



Googlebee, you're a beautiful person.

Ty so much for all your work on this. Makes Guardian tanking SOO much fun  :Smile:

----------


## googlebee

2.8-5.4 is out!

As usual, redownload to update from within PQR.

Made a change and replaced Cat: QuikBurst with *Cat: QuikRip* in both single target Rotations. Rotation takes about 6-8 seconds contingent on crits.

Special thanks to Bu_bu_911 for help with the throttle timer.  :Smile: 

*Upon pressing Right Alt to shapeshift into Cat Form, QuikRip will apply Rake, 3 Mangles, and another Rake, followed by Rip. 

Once Rip has been applied, you will automatically shift back into Bear Form.

This can be used when not tanking for added DoT damage (Tank swap fights), or for added damage in PVP Environments.
*
The ability Cat: QuikBurst is still available under abilities in PQR, if you prefer to use that. You will need to manually place it in the rotations if so.

-GB

----------


## Ninjaderp

Nice! Im the third tank in our 25-man group so Im gonna have to step in at some point, but that detail there should definately add to our damage.

Cheers

----------


## Eddie12390

Any chance of an automated Heart of the Wild + Rejuvenation spam the entire raid? I've been handling it myself for now but it would be insane if that could be done on command.

----------


## googlebee

> Any chance of an automated Heart of the Wild + Rejuvenation spam the entire raid? I've been handling it myself for now but it would be insane if that could be done on command.



It could be done yes, but I need a bit more information for it to actually be useful.

I mean, if there is a particular encounter where you are needed to do this then great, but I need to know what that is.

Otherwise, you will be locking out your GCD to spam a raid with a mediocre HoT. Unless that is your intention lol.

Let me know~

-GB

----------


## Eddie12390

> It could be done yes, but I need a bit more information for it to actually be useful.
> 
> I mean, if there is a particular encounter where you are needed to do this then great, but I need to know what that is.
> 
> Otherwise, you will be locking out your GCD to spam a raid with a mediocre HoT. Unless that is your intention lol.
> 
> Let me know~
> 
> -GB


It's not encounter specific, there are just some fights such as Heroic Iron Juggernaut / Heroic Thok that require every single HPS you can get in order to make the fight work. The idea is that the Druid pops HotW when they don't have the boss and starts to cast Rejuvenation on as many people as possible to help out the healers. It's typically only done when not tanking as far as I know so wasting the GCDs won't be an issue. It would have to be hotkeyed as it's completely situational.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Maybe an aura of "Has not aggro and HotW spell is active" of some sort, is that how you imagine it Eddie?

----------


## Eddie12390

> Maybe an aura of "Has not aggro and HotW spell is active" of some sort, is that how you imagine it Eddie?


That could work, the only issue I could see is that occasionally the HotW is needed for just a Tranquility and I'm not sure if it would interrupt its own Tranquility cast using Rejuvenation.

----------


## Drinksbeer

Hey Eddie, I had this come up before the patch. I just changed my right click in my frames mod to be Rejuv. I was able to hit people with rejuvs by right clicking on their frame, pop tranq, hit em again with rejuv while tanking. It may not be the perfect fix you were looking for but when I had to use it with Goog's profile, it worked great.

----------


## googlebee

So tested it in a 5 man. this is the result.



Is Gud?

- 2.9 Update out - redownload, blah blah blah

Rejuv will now be cast in the following priority while in Bear Form, and Heart of the Wild Buff is active on player.
1) On Self
2) On group or raid so long as Rejuv Buff is not active on self, or on any group or raid member, or player(Self) is not channeling a spell (I.e. Tranquility)

-GB

p.s. if u want me to add in a ThreatDetail for this it can be done. However in testing in 5 mans i was still able to use Savage Defense as it doesn't seem to share the GCD. (And healing the entire raid with Rejuv generates a crapload of Threat)

----------


## cukiemunster

Did you get a new account GB? Realid says you haven't been on for 6 months =\

----------


## googlebee

yea, i releveled a druid. my 6 year old was banned in the Bugged Herb wave =p

----------


## Drinksbeer

> So tested it in a 5 man. this is the result.
> 
> Attachment 15609
> 
> Is Gud?
> 
> - 2.9 Update out - redownload, blah blah blah
> 
> Rejuv will now be cast in the following priority while in Bear Form, and Heart of the Wild Buff is active on player.
> ...


lulz..i mentioned it before, get on your druid and BARE 4 FITE tank before blizz realizes what they have done

----------


## googlebee

Yea, I hope i dont become the target of blame for a nerf haha.

This is ridiculously OP in a PVP situation. lul

-GB

----------


## Eddie12390

Keeps trying to shift me out of bear form in Flex anytime HotW Rejuvenation comes up in the rotation. (Not modified, Heart of the Wild not active)

----------


## googlebee

> Keeps trying to shift me out of bear form in Flex


That only happens in Flex? What talents are u using? I can put a talent check in the HOTW ability if so.

Need more than just *Shifts me out of bear in Flex* .

lol

----------


## Eddie12390

> That only happens in Flex? What talents are u using? I can put a talent check in the HOTW ability if so.
> 
> Need more than just *Shifts me out of bear in Flex* .
> 
> lol


I edited my post with more information a few minutes before you posted. I don't know it if it's only in Flex as I haven't had much of a chance to test it. I do have Heart of the Wild as a talent but it was not active at the start of the fight. I was only able to be in for one fight due to having to handle something outside of the game but when I pulled Malkorok every time it came to the HotW Rejuvenation portion of the rotation it would pop out of bear form and then go right back.

----------


## googlebee

> I edited my post with more information a few minutes before you posted. I don't know it if it's only in Flex as I haven't had much of a chance to test it. I do have Heart of the Wild as a talent but it was not active at the start of the fight. I was only able to be in for one fight due to having to handle something outside of the game but when I pulled Malkorok every time it came to the HotW Rejuvenation portion of the rotation it would pop out of bear form and then go right back.


Well I cannot seem to replicate the issue your having. Has anyone else experienced this? 

I'm not shifting out of bear at all.

----------


## expunge

Yep, I had the same thing happen to me tonight. Had to fake an excuse and bail on raid lol. It would randomly shift out and cast a heal. I was too flustered to look and see what it was doing, but it was.

----------


## googlebee

> Yep, I had the same thing happen to me tonight. Had to fake an excuse and bail on raid lol. It would randomly shift out and cast a heal. I was too flustered to look and see what it was doing, but it was.



Looking over the ability, I think I see where it could cause an issue. On the 3rd call, I forgot to place in if hotwActive.

re download, and try it please

I did not update to 3.0 for this, so you wont see a *New version* when updating. But the fix is in there.

-GB

----------


## expunge

510 ilvl and only doing around 30k or so. Do bears just not do a lot of damage without vengeance? I don't play mine often. Going to start tanking soon though. Ehter way, awesome profile and thanks for fixing that HoW buff.

----------


## googlebee

> 510 ilvl and only doing around 30k or so. Do bears just not do a lot of damage without vengeance? I don't play mine often. Going to start tanking soon though. Ehter way, awesome profile and thanks for fixing that HoW buff.


I do about 52k without Vengeance at 530 ilvl.

Vengeance increases that amount by a huge margin. So to answer your question yes, Vengeance plays a significant part.

I reforged to quite a bit of crit, for more uptime on Healing Touch as well.

In the long run however, full automation with Savage Defense, and Frenzied Regeneration isn't going to be as optimal 100% of the time. (i.e. when not tanking) - I suppose I could put in UnitThreatDetailChecks for that to slightly improve it though.



On a side note, If enough want it done, I will work on a Rotation for Cat while HOTW is active. This of course would only activate if in Cat Form as to not conflict with Rejuv.

With HOTW active, Bears can put out ridiculous burst dmg much like enhancement shaman, while in Cat and Berserk is active. 

-GB

----------


## Kroniq

> I do about 52k without Vengeance at 530 ilvl.
> 
> Vengeance increases that amount by a huge margin. So to answer your question yes, Vengeance plays a significant part.
> 
> I reforged to quite a bit of crit, for more uptime on Healing Touch as well.
> 
> In the long run however, full automation with Savage Defense, and Frenzied Regeneration isn't going to be as optimal 100% of the time. (i.e. when not tanking) - I suppose I could put in UnitThreatDetailChecks for that to slightly improve it though.
> 
> 
> ...


Id be interested in a cat hotw burst rotation  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

> 510 ilvl and only doing around 30k or so. Do bears just not do a lot of damage without vengeance? I don't play mine often. Going to start tanking soon though. Ehter way, awesome profile and thanks for fixing that HoW buff.


Yes if you tank stuff you get vengeance and you will of course do more dps since your attackpower multiplies, bears do great dps.

Profile already has a HOTW catburst-rotation btw.

----------


## googlebee

> Yes if you tank stuff you get vengeance and you will of course do more dps since your attackpower multiplies, bears do great dps.
> 
> Profile already has a HOTW catburst-rotation btw.


actually the Cat: QuikBurst ability is pretty generic Ninja lol. I just did that quickly to temporarily satisfy a few people.

I could do a much much better version if enough are interested lol. Would take a little more time though :P

Couple other things, I took the liberty of making a few changes to Maul, and Savage Defense. 

1) Maul will now be used with the Threat Detail check. If not tanking, the player will use Maul 100% of the time to dump Rage, since there is no reason to use SD or FR at that point.
(This has given a very noticeable increase in dps when not tanking.)

2) Additionally, Savage Defense will not be used when the player is not tanking. Frenzied Regen will still be used however if the player drops below a certain % of health, when not tanking.

*Download Update in PQR. or on Page 1~*

*Lastly, for those that have not seen the power of Rejuvenation while HOTW buff is active on a Bear.......(25man Setting)*

  I was able to cast Rejuvenation 29 times in 45 seconds! 4x on self, 25 times on others.



*The above images are the World of Logs results when I popped HOTW during the Zeal mini-boss in the Scarred Vale. (After 2nd Boss in SoO)

Impervious Carapace* — Inflicts 2000000 Physical damage split amongst all enemies in a frontal cone, makes for some very nice numbers. *

Reached 101k HPS when he died lol.*


-GB

----------


## Ninjaderp

Oh allright I've allways had good results when catbursting during HOTW so I supposed you had it optimized already ^^ 

Some great changes you've made there! Saw Envy's guardiandruid topping the dps on their Garrosh heroic-kill, most likely tanking adds but still fun to see bears represented in top-guilds ^^

----------


## Kroniq

I had your profile hang on me a couple times in 10man Norushen td. When i unloaded and reloaded the rotation it picked right back up. I was in the middle of a guild run so i didnt have much time to investigate. I'm gonna try and replicate what caused it today in lfr if i can and report back. It seemed to happen when i had Dream of Cenarius talent active but not when i used hotw. Not sure if that was a factor or not as like i said no time to investigate, Im on the 3.0 build. I'll report back with more info if i can replicate.

----------


## googlebee

Pushing Update 3.1-5.4

By popular demand, I have redone the Cat: QuikBurst ability that can be used with any Talents.

However when used with Heart of the Wild and Berserk out of the gate, its yummy~

PQR will auto apply a 5 CP Rip, and keep Rake up 100%, as well as refreshing Rip with FB, with 100% uptime.

If you are in Cat Form and u are the mobs current target, the ability will auto switch u back to Bear for safeguard purposes  :Smile: 

If Heart of the Wild buff is active on the player , PQR will auto switch the player back into Bear as well, when there is less than 2 seconds remaining on HOTW.

Otherwise, you will need to manually switch to cat, or back to bear using the right alt key. (Same as before)

I have debated automating the switch to cat form, but for ease of use I have decided not to.

Enjoy!

-GB

p.s. to Kroniq, thanks for the info, I'll look into it.

*EDIT: @ Kroniq, i made an adjustment with the 3.1 Push to Healing Touch. Let me know if its still hanging.

----------


## Kroniq

having some serious issues with the new update. keeps popping outta bear form after each spell is cast.

----------


## Kroniq

this may help

----------


## tihifniz

Hey GB, using your profile to tank in SoO, and since you already added in the Nazgrim encounter stop attacking when in def stance i thought you might be able to add in this aswell.

Sha of Pride ( 4th boss ) Sha of Pride - NPC - World of Warcraft casts an ability called Wounded Pride Wounded Pride - Spell - World of Warcraft




> Wounded Pride is a debuff that the Sha of Pride applies on its current target. While this debuff is active, any melee attacks from the Sha of Pride cause the player to gain 5 Pride. This ability requires a tank switch.


As you can see it requires the other tank to taunt the boss as fast as possible, or else the tank tanking Sha of Pride gains more Pride than he should.
I wonder if it was possible for you to add something so if the other tank gets the debuff, the profile would automaticly taunt the boss?

----------


## Ninjaderp

I dont like auto-taunting, thats something you should be able to do manually in my opinion.  :Big Grin:  
Just keep an eye out for your co-tanks debuffs to know when to taunt, even DBM tells you about it iirc.

----------


## tihifniz

I understand what you're saying, and i dont like auto taunting either, but considering this is the only thing you litterly have to do on this fight ( taunt boss of your co-tank when he gets debuff ) why not just make it automatic if it is possible? Could even make a switch for it or something.

----------


## Kroniq

this lua error is coming up also.

Message: [string "local myhealth = 100 * UnitHealth("player")..."]:13: attempt to compare number with nil
Time: 10/10/13 09:04:28
Count: 39
Stack: [C]: ?
[string "local myhealth = 100 * UnitHealth("player")..."]:13: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thats really weird Kroniq, I dont think I've ever seen him go out of bearform when Im actively tanking something.
Would really like to help out but dunno how since its not happening to me.

----------


## Kroniq

it doesnt do it on target dummy. I tried it on non elite mob outside of shrine and it does it. too scared to go into lfr or flex with it to test.

----------


## beck3210

Its happening when the druid drops down to 50-60% health. Go pick a fight with a warbringer to test it. It'll keep pulling him out of bear form, attempt to cast before going back into bear form..... over and over. Same LUA error as the others. I'm wondering if the new Dream of Cenarius code has anything to do with it. I'm switch to the talent now from HoTW in order to see if the problem continues.

----------


## beck3210

It looks as if the shifting occurs anytime you start to take damage. I thought it may be trying to cast healing touch so I changed talents to DoC. Still having the same issues.

----------


## firepong

I am seriously going to have to slap googlebee up side the head. He has so much stuff in his rotation so screwed up. SO far, just looking at 1 piece of code, there is already 2 errors xD I'll see if I can get a version concocted that will semi work well till this afternoon lol

P.S. I believe its a problem with his DoC Code and HotW code together. Give me a few to get some things worked into it.

P.S.S. You also need to definitely add in a toggle for HotW and add in more than just healing code logic. Add in stuff as well for Feral and Maybe Boomie. at least add in if they want to go HotW and use Cat form instead of Healing if healing isn't needed (Again, by button press toggle).

OK, I don't have enough time to upload the changes. Have to head back to class xD Maybe Google will be on and he can upload it lol

----------


## Kroniq

thnx firepong!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Aye cheers Firepong ^^ Hope you and Googlebee can collaborate together to make this profile even more awesome than it is!

----------


## Kroniq

Any1 still have the last revision of this kicking around they can send me?

----------


## tihifniz

This is version 2.9 for those having problems with it shifting out of Bear form, until GB uploads a new working version for those with problems: http://www.filedropper.com/gb-perfectbear29

----------


## Ninjaderp

Such a nice guy! That'd keep em going til next revision ^^

----------


## Drinksbeer

I hope that goog got into my private homebrew stash, and that's why pong found the errors. I would be such a proud papa bear

----------


## googlebee

sorry guys, posting from work. Ill take a look at this when i get hom in a couple hours. Should have things fixed by tonight'ish.

apologies, i pushed 3.1 prematurely i know~

-GB

----------


## Kroniq

these things happen ... looking forward to the fix and the new features of 3.1

----------


## googlebee

> these things happen ... looking forward to the fix and the new features of 3.1


working on it at home now. For some unknown reason My thrash ST code was overwritten somehow. I was dead ass tired last night when I pushed 3.1 so ...i probably misclicked into that ability at some point.

Adding some other checks and such. *Should* (Knock on wood) have this done within the hour.

-GB

----------


## firepong

Get on skype google lol

----------


## googlebee

Just finished. Sorry for the delay~

Version 3.2-5.4 is Live and Tested for 2.5 hours.

OK, I went through every single ability..... 

You will be happy to know there are ZERO Lua errors now. (At least that I found)

Made some adjustments:

1.) to Cat:QuikBurst ability. I automated the use of Berserk and Heart of the Wild if *IN* Cat Form and the spells are available and off cool-down.
There *may* be the slight chance that HOTW does not trigger due to the speed (Yea i know i should have put in a throttle). *I ran out of gametime (Had 2 minutes left when i logged)* and don't have any desire to re-sub anytime soon. SO.... keep an eye on that if it does not trigger HOTW , you will need to manually.

2.) Fixed Frenzied Regen T15+ Ability as well as Frenzied Regen 100% ability. They will no longer cause any errors or hangups.

3.) Fixed an issue with locking up on BEAR: Healing Touch (DOC) ability. This should no longer happen. (Knock on wood)

4.) Fixed BEAR: RejuvRaid (HOTW) Ability. There should no longer be any conflicts at all. (Thanks to firepong pointing out the obvious lol -- I had quotes on my spell id...DERP!)

5.) Added Checks for all DOC and HOTW Abilities. There should no longer be any conflicts.

6.) Added a new ability: BEAR: Auto Taunt - So far this is only for Sha of Pride as requested. This however *IS NOT TESTED* but *Should* get the job done. It is by default NOT loaded into any of the rotations. If you wish to use this ability, open the Rotation Editor in PQR, select which rotation u wish to add it into (Example: SD), then select it from the available abilities on the left, and move it into the rotations abilities window on the right. Place it at the top under LOAD LUA!

7.) Cleaned up some other code.


On that note, unless there is a major patch that breaks this profile, I will not be resubscribing to WOW. If some of you wish to have any more custom abilities made, feel free to toss me some game time. I do not play wow anymore, and merely resubscribed in 5.4 to update this profile. I WORK TOO DAMN MUCH lol  :Frown: 

Ill be around however, lurking about on the forums.  :Smile: 

Enjoy and have fun!

-GB

----------


## Kroniq

just tried it in lfr and its still popping in and out of bear.

doesnt seem to do it when grinding normal mobs.

This was using the SD rotation. Appeared to not be an issue on trash rotation.

----------


## googlebee

> just tried it in lfr and its still popping in and out of bear.
> 
> doesnt seem to do it when grinding normal mobs.


oh for **** sakes lol.

Sounds like it has to do with the InParty and inRaid checks I added to Cat: Quickburst(HOTW)

SO i resubscribed since im a perfectionist =p

LAST MONTH I SWEAR!

Let me find the issue. report back in a few.

-GB

----------


## Kroniq

sry hate to be the "bearer" of bad news :P

----------


## googlebee

lol its np.

Ok so it was indeed the Unitin raid and party checks, so taking those out until i have more time to mess around.

Auto Taunt does NOT work atm. Do not use it.

Everything else seems to be ok~~

Redownload - version name is same (3.2)

----------


## tihifniz

Thanks for the update GB, gonna test the new version out in raid tonight and report back!  :Smile: 

And thanks for at least looking into the taunt on Sha of Pride, hope you get it working sometime, but i know its not prio, until then i have to actually pay attention  :Stick Out Tongue: 
If it is to any help, WWF's Brewmaster profile: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] WWF Windwolker and Brewmaster PvE Profiles) have an auto taunt feature for bosses in SoO, which also includes Sha of Pride which we are after, code;


```
------------------------			AutoTaunt			-------------------------	

for i = 1, 4 do
	
   	if UnitExists("boss"..i) and BMAT[1][2] == 1 and ValidSpell(115546) then
		
		BossID = tonumber(UnitGUID("boss"..i):sub(6,10), 16)
		if UnitExists("target") then TargetID = tonumber(UnitGUID("target"):sub(6,10), 16) else TargetID = 0 end
		if UnitExists("focus") then FocusID = tonumber(UnitGUID("focus"):sub(6,10), 16) else FocusID = 0 end
			
		-- Siege of Orgrimmar Bosses
```



```
	elseif BossID == 71734 then -- Sha of Pride
			
			local DebuffID = 144358 -- Wounded Pride
			
			if not UnitExists("focus") or FocusID ~= BossID then
				if TargetID == BossID then FocusUnit("target") end
			end 
			
			if FocusID == BossID and DebuffSituation(DebuffID) 
			and IsTauntDistance("focus") and not AggroCheck("player", "focus") then
				CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(115546), "focus")
				return true
			end
```

Again, im not sure if its is even to any help, but i thought it might be, or maybe you already know why it aint working  :Smile:

----------


## Kroniq

New update works well. Thnx for all yur hard work GB!

----------


## googlebee

> Thanks for the update GB, gonna test the new version out in raid tonight and report back! 
> 
> And thanks for at least looking into the taunt on Sha of Pride, hope you get it working sometime, but i know its not prio, until then i have to actually pay attention 
> If it is to any help, WWF's Brewmaster profile: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] WWF Windwolker and Brewmaster PvE Profiles) have an auto taunt feature for bosses in SoO, which also includes Sha of Pride which we are after, code;
> 
> 
> ```
> ------------------------            AutoTaunt            -------------------------    
> 
> ...


@ T - Yea I have some ideas, I have been super busy with work. (Working now lol) was up until 2 am last night trying to finish it but had to get to bed lol. Its funny, I enjoy coding more than playing the damn game rofl. Anyhoo, well see if we can get it working at some near point  :Smile: 




> New update works well. Thnx for all yur hard work GB!


Your welcome man. Hope you guys have less issues now. I didn't run into a single LUA error after the final fixes late last night so all should be golden  :Smile: 

-GB

----------


## Kroniq

I've run the update in reg 10man upto the 5th boss ... all 3 flex's and all 3 lfrs. No issues at all now.

----------


## expunge

I was tanking sha of pride last night in LFR and when the raid got low it popped me out of bear (while tanking) and casted tranq? Not sure if it was something I did or what but it freaked me out. I probably just hit the wrong button.

----------


## tihifniz

If you press Left Shift, it casts tranq.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yeah, if you look through the first post I think he shall have all the keybinds covered ^^ Tranquility is one of those.

----------


## tihifniz

Hey GB, can you add a IsMounted check so i dont randomly gets out of my form or off my mount to buff another player?  :Embarrassment:  Died 2 times today because of that <.<

----------


## rocambole

Hi there. Need some advice regarding talents and glyphs and also which profile to use for proving grounds. never played a guardian before with my druid and Im a clueless **** bear lol.

thanks for your advices.

----------


## googlebee

> Hi there. Need some advice regarding talents and glyphs and also which profile to use for proving grounds. never played a guardian before with my druid and Im a clueless **** bear lol.
> 
> thanks for your advices.


Primarily you will be using SD rotation which prioritizes Savage Defense (Dodge). If u find u need more healing, you can switch on the fly to the Frenzied Regen Priority Rotation by holding *left alt*. Hold it again to switch back to SD, etc.

As far as Talents, I use 
- Wild Charge 
- Ysera's Gift 
- Typhoon (But Mass Entanglement has its uses rarely situation-ally) 
- Soul of the Forest (But Incarnation is ok too if Using Dream of Cenarius (for More Mangles!))
- Mighty Bash (But Ursol's Vortex has its uses in some encounters)
- *H*eart *o*fthe *W*ild or *D*ream *o*f *C*enarius, (contingent on if you need ALOT of healing (*DoC*) or more Health/Damage (*HOTW*))

As for Glyphs: 
*Major Glyphs*
Stampeding Roar is very useful 99% of the time.
Glyph of Maul is useful 50% of the time on average.
Glyph of Rebirth is useful 100% of the time if your using DoC (Instant Battle Resses)
Survival Instincts is useful often when you take large amounts of spike damage over very short periods of time.
Might of Ursoc is very situational, and not used much.
Master Shapeshifter is useless
Prowl is good for pvp.
Barkskin is good for pvp
Frenzied Regen is useless pretty much.

*Minor Glyphs*
Glyph of Aquatic form and Glyph of Grace have decent general purpose use. 
Anything else is personal preference.

-GB

----------


## googlebee

> Hey GB, can you add a IsMounted check so i dont randomly gets out of my form or off my mount to buff another player?  Died 2 times today because of that <.<


Done, and testing newest push. 

Added in Auto Taunt code for Immerseus and Sha of Pride, Auto Ravage if in Cat form and Prowl is Active (For those HOTW users who dont start tanking first and want to burst it up!)

Consolidated numerous abilities into one to clean up some clutter and speed of rotations. New Ability: (Misc Abilities)

Will edit this post when testing is finished and upload is complete for you fine people!~


**EDIT - 3.3-5.4 is live LUA data file has also been updated - page 1 for more details~

-GB

----------


## rocambole

> Primarily you will be using SD rotation which prioritizes Savage Defense (Dodge). If u find u need more healing, you can switch on the fly to the Frenzied Regen Priority Rotation by holding *left alt*. Hold it again to switch back to SD, etc.
> 
> -GB


Hey GB. Thanks a lot man. With your advices and profile I managed to get gold tank and I never ever played a bear before. Cant thank you enough.

----------


## googlebee

Made a slight edit. (Had Auto MOTW in 2 places) 

Can update within PQR - Version is the same.

-GB

P.S. - Let me know if the auto taunt code is working out. I did LFR for Sha of Pride last night late, but lucky me there is no Wounded Pride tank swapping lol.

----------


## tihifniz

Thanks for the update GB, i have a normal raid today so will test it out on Sha of Pride  :Smile:

----------


## Kroniq

I can confirm taunt code is working on sha of pride and immerseus. Did them yesterday on 10man.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Aand endless wave 30+ & proven defender-title.

Cheers!

----------


## tihifniz

Tested out Sha of Pride taunt tonight, and when my co-tank got to 50 pride, i thought i would taunt it of him...  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Used the SD rotation, and i think i might know what the problem is:
In SD rotation, there are 2 abilitys that have something to do with taunt, the first one is named "-- Auto Taunt --" and is on the list of Available Abilities, where the second one named "-- Auto Taunt" is located on the list of Current Abilities.
In the trash and FR rotation, only the one named "-- Auto Taunt --" is in the rotation.

----------


## botirk

Feedback:
1. IT SHOULD NOT AUTOCAST MARK OF THE WILD. IT SHOULD BE DISABLED BY DEFAULT.
2. IT SHOULD NOT SHIFT-TRANQ. INSTEAD IT SHOULD DETECT AND NOT INTERUPT PLAYER'S TRANQ.
3. DOC SHOULD HEAL ONLY YOURSELF + OFFTANK.

----------


## Ninjaderp

I think MOTW is pretty useful, never had anyone say i looked botty with it so far, and it doesnt get you out of bearform to do it.
Do you mean that you'd like it more as a /macro'ed ability? So we queue it the next GCD or something like that?
Personally I think its great if you can save someone fast with DoC, I did save a healer our first Garrosh-kill with a 550k Healing Touch crit ^^

----------


## botirk

1. Its like "buy 3 - 1 for free". This feature is too dumb compared to player behavior.
2. I have same problems with GCD. Maybe current solution is 'ok' one.
3. DPS/Tank healing raid with targeted heals is like aimbot. Its too obv. - link me 10 logs I will find you every pqr user. Profiles should be stealthy as hell (hardcore raiders inc).

----------


## googlebee

> Feedback:
> 1. IT SHOULD NOT AUTOCAST MARK OF THE WILD. IT SHOULD BE DISABLED BY DEFAULT.
> 2. IT SHOULD NOT SHIFT-TRANQ. INSTEAD IT SHOULD DETECT AND NOT INTERUPT PLAYER'S TRANQ.
> 3. DOC SHOULD HEAL ONLY YOURSELF + OFFTANK.


1) Disable it yourself if you wish. It is located in Misc Abilities. I assume you already know how to do this.

2) The player activates it with shift. If you do not want that as a key map reassign it. its also located in MIsc Abilities. - It doesn't interrupt Tranquility, you may have by moving however, or being struck by a spell or melee attack. 

My guess is you accidentally hit Shift while in combat and blew Tranquility. try reading the notes before use of this profile next time  :Smile: 

3) That's your opinion. The Off tank always takes priority in Healing Touch 95% of the time over anyone else in raid (Aside from yourself), granted anyone else in raid isn't about to die.
As seldom as DoC even procs its not that noticeable at all. Try looking at Feral profiles...now that's noticeable.

*Simple solution to you thinking this profile is too much like an *Aimbot* - Don't use it! You are literally the first person to ever bring this up.* 

I have been developing this profile since 2011, for over 3 years. Not once have I ever been accused of botting because of a heal or otherwise. Get real lol.




> Tested out Sha of Pride taunt tonight, and when my co-tank got to 50 pride, i thought i would taunt it of him... 
> Used the SD rotation, and i think i might know what the problem is:
> In SD rotation, there are 2 abilitys that have something to do with taunt, the first one is named "-- Auto Taunt --" and is on the list of Available Abilities, where the second one named "-- Auto Taunt" is located on the list of Current Abilities.
> In the trash and FR rotation, only the one named "-- Auto Taunt --" is in the rotation.


Was a simple oversight on my part Tif. I was tweaking with the --Auto Taunt ability with a copy of it which I labeled -- Auto Taunt -- I simply forgot to remove it before updating.

That being said, I will upload it with the other omitted shortly.

***EDIT _ I just omitted the old and -- Auto Taunt -- is the correct ability placed in both rotations. I also added support for General Nazgrim. If the one for General has issues, simply place -- in front of it with the ability editor.

U will also notice I have started working on a more elaborate SoO Boss Auto Taunt ability. It is not complete however, so do not use it yet* 

-GB

----------


## floppydrive

> 1) Disable it yourself if you wish. It is located in Misc Abilities. I assume you already know how to do this.
> 
> 2) The player activates it with shift. If you do not want that as a key map reassign it. its also located in MIsc Abilities. - It doesn't interrupt Tranquility, you may have by moving however, or being struck by a spell or melee attack. 
> 
> My guess is you accidentally hit Shift while in combat and blew Tranquility. try reading the notes before use of this profile next time 
> 
> 3) That's your opinion. The Off tank always takes priority in Healing Touch 95% of the time over anyone else in raid (Aside from yourself), granted anyone else in raid isn't about to die.
> As seldom as DoC even procs its not that noticeable at all. Try looking at Feral profiles...now that's noticeable.
> 
> ...


Was about to say the same thing. Its like complaining about an amazing sports car being too good. I personally wont be using the auto taunt features nor have i ever used the Tranq ability because i took it off. Simple, didnt come here and complain. Some of us like to have those things available to us. but its nice to have it automated once in a while when im lazy xD #1 Bear rotation world wide, like literally there is non out there better right now.

----------


## texas85

I have never played bear once, but i recently got the urge to gear for bear and see how it goes... I read this can handle some bosses tuanting in lfr's can it do all of them? even previous ones? like in ToT or before as well? Hope my question made sense.

----------


## googlebee

> I have never played bear once, but i recently got the urge to gear for bear and see how it goes... I read this can handle some bosses tuanting in lfr's can it do all of them? even previous ones? like in ToT or before as well? Hope my question made sense.



Hello.

At the moment this profile currently only supports a couple of bosses in Siege of Orgrimmar, and a few from older expansions with Auto Taunt. It is by no means a finished complete auto taunt ability.

Knowing when to taunt is fairly simple if you are new to tanking. A simple read up on each encounters mechanics will help you out there  :Smile: 

-GB

----------


## texas85

k, ty for the fast reply, i just AH geared my bear kinda so gonna give it ago.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Exactly how good gear do you get from the AH? Just curious ^^

----------


## texas85

depends how much gold u got lol, bought the 553 items + the 522 items that are BOE.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Wow you must be like the Bill Gates of wow-gold then, I got like 30k across all my toons ^^

----------


## botirk

Mark of the Wild disabled through pqr.exe GUI. Still it casts every ~10 seconds before pull dumb-style.
Also fullhp fullrage offtank frenzy regen is not good.

----------


## googlebee

> Mark of the Wild disabled through pqr.exe GUI. Still it casts every ~10 seconds before pull dumb-style.
> Also fullhp fullrage offtank frenzy regen is not good.


Ill look into those , thanks.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Dumb-style Im gonna name my next char that, thanks Botirk xD

----------


## cukiemunster

Dropbox is down =[

----------


## googlebee

> Dropbox is down =[


Yep I had to reformat my pc. HDD Crashed, had something eat up my sys files.

Sadly My backup didnt go through in the past 6 months so I lost quite a bit of shit ><


Ill have it back up soon.

-GB

----------


## cukiemunster

> Yep I had to reformat my pc. HDD Crashed, had something eat up my sys files.
> 
> Sadly My backup didnt go through in the past 6 months so I lost quite a bit of shit ><
> 
> 
> Ill have it back up soon.
> 
> -GB


Damn dude.... that's a bummer.  :Frown: 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cjk86524

Can I set tranquility to something else instead of left SHIFT?

----------


## googlebee

> Can I set tranquility to something else instead of left SHIFT?


YOu can, but you wont want to override a already used hotkey.

If u open up the ABility Editor, then click on the MISC ABilities ...u can find each ability that is assigned a hotkey. U can simply rename it to whatever u like

----------


## Dozza

i get DC on bosspull using ur profiles

nvm .. forgot to swap talents .. faerie swarm

----------


## Ninjaderp

Getting dc'ed has nothing to do with PQR-profiles, it has to be something else on your end.

----------


## Sokoo

Hee man! the profile looks awesome just a few things, whenever I pull a pack of mobs it isn't taunting the ones that i dont get aggro from  :Frown:  and whenever the boss isn't targetting me and I don't have aggro and i press right alt to switch to catform it instantly switches back and starts taunting the boss  :Frown:  any solution for this? thnx in advance

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Hee man! the profile looks awesome just a few things, whenever I pull a pack of mobs it isn't taunting the ones that i dont get aggro from  and whenever the boss isn't targetting me and I don't have aggro and i press right alt to switch to catform it instantly switches back and starts taunting the boss  any solution for this? thnx in advance


Hi, this is PQR it doesnt do automated taunting like Honorbuddy does.
Automated taunting could result in a wipe in a raid if you taunt off adds that the off-tank is supposed to kite for example.

You only need to hold it once to switch to cat, then you press and hold it again to go back.
What happened was probably that you held it too long so it went straight back, because it works good for me.

----------


## Kroniq

I like how it stops attacking on General Nazgrim in def stance but is there any way you can code it to continue dps while stacks of sunder armor are applied. Units with his sunder stacks are immune from generating the rage build up.

----------


## TheGreatRowaH

Is there any way to make it only cast thrash while in melee range? It seems to cast it even when it's far from the target.

----------


## googlebee

> I like how it stops attacking on General Nazgrim in def stance but is there any way you can code it to continue dps while stacks of sunder armor are applied. Units with his sunder stacks are immune from generating the rage build up.


I tried to mess around with this a while back, using BossId. However it was having issues on add phases. 




> Is there any way to make it only cast thrash while in melee range? It seems to cast it even when it's far from the target.


There is, atm Wow is uninstalled on my pc. When i reinstall it later this week Ill add a check for that.

-GB

----------


## klb2948

PQR_TBP.lua?? Where can I get it?



---------------------

Update. Found it on the first link on first page. Just a heads up the link at the bottom of first post is not updated.

----------


## rocambole

Hey man, me again. I´d like to thank you again because with your profile I managed to get Gold Proving Groudnds with it and I neves played a bear before. Now I want to know if you think its possible to use this to farm 25m H Lich King and how should I set it to do it properly. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Ninjaderp

How to set it to farm 25m H Lich King? I dont know man, analyze the bossfight try it a few times and you'll know I guess?

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

Hey, I was wondering would this work while leveling? 10-90? I skimmed through all the changes but didn't see anything about it.
Thanks!

----------


## googlebee

> Hey man, me again. I´d like to thank you again because with your profile I managed to get Gold Proving Groudnds with it and I neves played a bear before. Now I want to know if you think its possible to use this to farm 25m H Lich King and how should I set it to do it properly. Thanks in advance.


Trial and error, but with appropriate gear, I think it can be done easily enough. Watch some videos regarding tactics etc.




> Hey, I was wondering would this work while leveling? 10-90? I skimmed through all the changes but didn't see anything about it.
> Thanks!


I never really optimized this for leveling, however its fairly easy to do yourself.

Under every ability in the profile, (Using Ability editor) check that each one has a local spell check. If it does it will look like this:


```
 local cwKnown = IsSpellKnown(102351)

if cwKnown then
```

That is for Cenarion Ward. But for any other ability like for instance Faerie Fire you can add:



```
local ffKnown = IsSpellKnown(770)

if ffKnown then
```

etc , etc , etc. Do that for all abilities in the profile, and under the Misc Abilities, and you have a lvl 1-90 profile.

Hope that helps~

-GB

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Trial and error, but with appropriate gear, I think it can be done easily enough. Watch some videos regarding tactics etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I never really optimized this for leveling, however its fairly easy to do yourself.
> 
> Under every ability in the profile, (Using Ability editor) check that each one has a local spell check. If it does it will look like this:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help!  :Smile:

----------


## shodnorse

Hi googlebee! 

thx for you profile! 

so far you do not use PQI, how can I change a key bind? for instance I have shift+1 in my binds for charge, but at the same time you profile has tranquility on left shift... how to change this? 

thx in advance!

----------


## Ninjaderp

shodnorse I made a picture for you that describes one way you can fix that, you'll have to open the Ability Editor in PQR to do it:

----------


## xcureanddisease

Hello! im wondering why this doesn't use FAERIE FIRE its a sunder AND a a threat generator for Guardian ? ??

----------


## Darkanddirty

Xcure, I would say having this spam FF on cd would lead to at least for me personally tab targeting adds like crazy and pulling all the things. I haven't had any issues with threat and I wanna say this profile does use it as a sunder every time it isn't on the target. I could be wrong though.  :Cool:

----------


## xcureanddisease

I just realized something, sometimes the bot idles and does nothing. I have in my combat log me just "MELEE" hitting from 5-8k each thats it. Like spam Melee, meaning im just standing there doing nothing. Then i stop the profile, then start it again and it tanks fine for like a minute until I get to the next set of mobs. I have done the following to make it work:

1) Make sure im not accidently stoping the profile (im not)
2) Delete the profile and download them over again
3) the only other addon running with this is recount, bagnon and DBM. I have turned them all off and still does the same thing

Just periodically stops and then I have to stop the profile and start it again for the profile to continue. Help plzzz =(

----------


## googlebee

> Hello! im wondering why this doesn't use FAERIE FIRE its a sunder AND a a threat generator for Guardian ? ??


*Yes FF is a threat Generator, however it also uses the same Global Cooldown as other main abilities for Guardian, thus making it spam FF on CD is counter productive. It maintains Sunder (Which is triggered when FF is cast on the target) and is working as intended.*




> I just realized something, sometimes the bot idles and does nothing. I have in my combat log me just "MELEE" hitting from 5-8k each thats it. Like spam Melee, meaning im just standing there doing nothing. Then i stop the profile, then start it again and it tanks fine for like a minute until I get to the next set of mobs. I have done the following to make it work:
> 
> 1) Make sure im not accidently stoping the profile (im not)
> 2) Delete the profile and download them over again
> 3) the only other addon running with this is recount, bagnon and DBM. I have turned them all off and still does the same thing
> 
> Just periodically stops and then I have to stop the profile and start it again for the profile to continue. Help plzzz =(


*The profile the last time I used it would very rarely pause, and sometimes lock up. This is caused usually by a mob that has run Out of Range for a period of time that you are targeting. I had plans to fix this, and add some other changes, however my time in wow has been put on hold due to personal time being non existent from a very hectic work schedule. (And the games a bit boring too lol)

I will try and make some time to look into it this week as I haven't pushed an update for this profile in months.

Thanks for your input~

-GB*

----------


## xcureanddisease

> *Yes FF is a threat Generator, however it also uses the same Global Cooldown as other main abilities for Guardian, thus making it spam FF on CD is counter productive. It maintains Sunder (Which is triggered when FF is cast on the target) and is working as intended.*
> 
> 
> 
> *The profile the last time I used it would very rarely pause, and sometimes lock up. This is caused usually by a mob that has run Out of Range for a period of time that you are targeting. I had plans to fix this, and add some other changes, however my time in wow has been put on hold due to personal time being non existent from a very hectic work schedule. (And the games a bit boring too lol)
> 
> I will try and make some time to look into it this week as I haven't pushed an update for this profile in months.
> 
> Thanks for your input~
> ...


aww ok then. What if i paid for some wow time so you wont have to foot the bill towards working on profiles for us? Would that help a little? :P Doesn't solve the not having any available free time but i hope it somehow persuades you into coming back and working on the profile.

----------


## googlebee

> aww ok then. What if i paid for some wow time so you wont have to foot the bill towards working on profiles for us? Would that help a little? :P Doesn't solve the not having any available free time but i hope it somehow persuades you into coming back and working on the profile.


I appreciate the offer, But I never cancelled my sub anyway lol. (Brilliant right? haha)

Im dabbling with the profile as we speak, but heading to bed soon, If I'm unable to finish testing tonight I will make an honest effort to this week.

-GB

----------


## googlebee

Pushed a small update, addressing range on melee abilities, Faerie Fire, and AOE (Swipe and Thrash)

Faerie Fire will only cast if in range, and all melee abilities including Thrash and Swipe, will only cast if in melee range of the players current target.

This should help eliminate rare random lockups, and also address the concern of Thrash and Swipe spamming when you were out of range of your target and in AOE Mode.


-GB

----------


## lsh4418

Your download link error!!
Ask ZIP FILE PLZ

----------


## googlebee

> Your download link error!!
> Ask ZIP FILE PLZ




1) Click my signature below
2) Click on the area in the profile post that says 3.4-5.4
3) Copy the URL from that page
4) Open PQR select user or edit mode - Click on Rotation Editor - Click Download from URL - Paste the URL in there.

I updated the other link as well.


-GB

----------


## lsh4418

Thanks you googlebee!!

----------


## lsh4418

Thanks you

----------

